# Please show your San Martin watch



## sanmartinwatch

If you are a San Martin watch user, please let me know about you. (You are welcome to post your photos) I will be proud, if you have any suggestions and comments on San Martin watches, I will be very welcome. For our service failed to give you a good sense of experience, please let me know, and I will cooperate with you very well. thank you very much!


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## sanmartinwatch

dfwcowboy said:


> [/引用]
> 美丽的摄影


----------



## rob3691




----------



## cottontop

I have these two pilots. I really like them. I especially like the size (38mm) as most pilots are too large for me. I also altered the straps by adding rivets to make them a little more "pilot like."
Joe


----------



## Twehttam

👋


----------



## mougino

And I'm not sure if these two are genuine San Martin watches: they were advertised as San Martin on AliExpress but did you design them?
















Nicolas


----------



## Desk-bound




----------



## Trev_L

Here's my three. The bronze green willard probably my favourite. You provided a custom dial for the 62mas which has my company logo, great service and will be pleased if you continue to offer this, sure to get more in the future.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Twehttam said:


> 👋


You are an excellent design team


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Trev_L said:


> Here's my three. The bronze green willard probably my favourite. You provided a custom dial for the 62mas which has my company logo, great service and will be pleased if you continue to offer this, sure to get more in the future.
> 
> View attachment 15953083
> 
> 
> View attachment 15953084
> 
> 
> View attachment 15953086


Seiko "re-engraving" is very popular。The two needles of 6105 have upgraded craftsmanship than Yuanzu diving style, hope the good craftsmanship will bring you more appreciation


----------



## Chronopolis

Trev_L said:


> Here's my three. The bronze green willard probably my favourite. You provided a custom dial for the 62mas which has my company logo, great service and will be pleased if you continue to offer this, sure to get more in the future.
> 
> View attachment 15953083
> 
> 
> View attachment 15953084
> 
> 
> View attachment 15953086


They all look great, but that MUTHA o'Purl is a real dingety-ding-dong on that black bracelet.
Gangsta af.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Desk-bound said:


> View attachment 15953021


This is a very simple style, there is no "re-engraving", I hope you can like it


----------



## sanmartinwatch

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15952946
> View attachment 15952950
> 
> I have these two pilots. I really like them. I especially like the size (38mm) as most pilots are too large for me. I also altered the straps by adding rivets to make them a little more "pilot like."
> Joe


38mm is a very comfortable size to wear on small wrists. The rivet strap you match is very flavorful. The oxidized effect of tin bronze is also very beautiful


----------



## sanmartinwatch

mougino said:


> And I'm not sure if these two are genuine San Martin watches: they were advertised as San Martin on AliExpress but did you design them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolas


Yes, their productions are all from here. At the beginning, I used LJM to make the logo, but many people didn't like him, so I changed back to San Martin to make the logo for all the works. Hope these watches bring you joy.


----------



## Chronopolis

Twehttam said:


> ?





sanmartinwatch said:


> You are an excellent design team


That BSH logo is a really nice logo.
I really want to suggest to San Martin to reconsider / revising their logo.
The name is practically CRUSHED inside the hexagon - to fit into an incompatible set of angles.

The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.

But the hexagon is too big on the dial, resembles the much-hatred Seiko 5 badge, and your nice name is mangled inside.
With a nicer logo, I think you will sell MANY times more.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

rob3691 said:


> View attachment 15952881


Wow, your photography is so beautiful.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Chronopolis said:


> That BSH logo is a really nice logo.
> I really want to suggest to San Martin to reconsider / revising their logo.
> The name is practically CRUSHED inside the hexagon - to fit into an incompatible set of angles.
> 
> The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.
> 
> But the hexagon is too big on the dial, resembles the much-hatred Seiko 5 badge, and your nice name is mangled inside.
> With a nicer logo, I think you will sell MANY times more.
> 
> View attachment 15953098


I will try my best to make the San Martin logo more coordinated


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

Mr. Liao,

I jumped at the chance to buy your titanium pilot watch when a used one appeared for sale on the Watchuseek sales forum. Having worn the watch for some months, I love the design (hands and dial are in perfect proportion; not normally the case on other watches of this design), love the quality of the components (sapphire crystal, titanium case, NH-35 movement) and have been more than satisfied with the assembly of the watch. I guess what amazes me the most is that you were able to put all of this together and sell it for under US$200. That shouldn't be possible for this much watch.

I did have a suggestion for new products but you beat me to it; your new Explorer is the watch I would have asked you to consider manufacturing. The only other suggestion might be to offer this same watch with a Ronda quartz movement; that allows you to offer a similar watch at a different price point. There are also almost no Explorer design watches available with a quartz movement.


----------



## mackaw

Have been enjoying my SM since I bought it, and it has been on my wrist a lot! It would be nice to see more watches from SM in this size or smaller.


----------



## Unikagen

Chronopolis said:


> I really want to suggest to San Martin to reconsider / revising their logo.
> The name is practically CRUSHED inside the hexagon - to fit into an incompatible set of angles.
> 
> The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.
> 
> But the hexagon is too big on the dial, resembles the much-hatred Seiko 5 badge, and your nice name is mangled inside.
> With a nicer logo, I think you will sell MANY times more.


I agree 100% with this! So much so, that I spent 10 minutes sketching something I wouldn't mind on the dial. 


















Based the letter "T" on the traditional Spanish sword emblem used throughout their military history, hoping to tie in the name "San Martin" a little more to the branding.


----------



## mougino

Chronopolis said:


> The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.


Hmm, I don't like it a lot on my part 
I'm not a big fan of having very different fonts on a same dial: San Martin in script, while the usual WR/Automatic mentions stay in Sans Serif...

But I agree the hexagon is not really good either...


----------



## sanmartinwatch

AndyFromHonolulu said:


> Mr. Liao,
> 
> I jumped at the chance to buy your titanium pilot watch when a used one appeared for sale on the Watchuseek sales forum. Having worn the watch for some months, I love the design (hands and dial are in perfect proportion; not normally the case on other watches of this design), love the quality of the components (sapphire crystal, titanium case, NH-35 movement) and have been more than satisfied with the assembly of the watch. I guess what amazes me the most is that you were able to put all of this together and sell it for under US$200. That shouldn't be possible for this much watch.
> 
> I did have a suggestion for new products but you beat me to it; your new Explorer is the watch I would have asked you to consider manufacturing. The only other suggestion might be to offer this same watch with a Ronda quartz movement; that allows you to offer a similar watch at a different price point. There are also almost no Explorer design watches available with a quartz movement.
> 
> View attachment 15953125


Regarding our quality, I am confident that my product is the best among the watches of the same price (especially the ones made now). Why can I achieve the relatively high quality requirements at such a low price? 1. There is no intermediate link, I directly connect with various accessory manufacturers, and the processing cost is relatively low; 2. There is no accessory transportation cost, compared with foreign small and micro watch brands, we do not need to ship abroad; 3. Assembly cost, Chinese labor Compared with most foreign countries, the cost is still very low; 4. There is no additional paid promotion cost, we have basically not spent any paid promotion cost from the beginning to now. So we have been able to produce high-quality watches at a relatively low price, which is undoubtedly very friendly to watch friends, and of course it is also very helpful to us. We bring good quality watches to watch friends, and they will help us with free publicity and let more people know us. So I have to work hard to make a better watch, happy


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Negakinu said:


> I agree 100% with this! So much so, that I spent 10 minutes sketching something I wouldn't mind on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15953243
> 
> View attachment 15953245
> 
> 
> Based the letter "T" on the traditional Spanish sword emblem used throughout their military history, hoping to tie in the name "San Martin" a little more to the branding.
> 
> View attachment 15953247


I hope more people like him, and when everyone agrees, I will change it without hesitation


----------



## sanmartinwatch

mougino said:


> Hmm, I don't like it a lot on my part
> I'm not a big fan of having very different fonts on a same dial: San Martin in script, while the usual WR/Automatic mentions stay in Sans Serif...
> 
> But I agree the hexagon is not really good either...


Design has always been my weakness, but I am willing to accept good suggestions. Everyone is very welcome to provide good designs, thank you very much


----------



## Unikagen

sanmartinwatch said:


> Design has always been my weakness, but I am willing to accept good suggestions. Everyone is very welcome to provide good designs, thank you very much


Maybe you could organise a friendly competition? People can submit designs and vote on the winner. Throw in a little prize and you'll have dozens of participants in no time.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

mackaw said:


> Have been enjoying my SM since I bought it, and it has been on my wrist a lot! It would be nice to see more watches from SM in this size or smaller.
> View attachment 15953159
> View attachment 15953159


I am proud of my work. SN0004 is one of my most satisfied products (in terms of workmanship and design ratio). If you like the small size of 38mm, we are the best at this price. Please allow me to accept the craftsmanship and display details of my watch. (Welcome to compare and appreciate these details)

Compared with the previous process






















1. In terms of the case, the longitudinal data of the case has been shortened from the original 48mm to 46mm (I made a similar work in 17 years, this is also considered as the previous upgrade), the thickness has been changed from the original 14mm to 13mm, and the horizontal data is still The original 38mm, for the 38mm small watch style, the longitudinal shortening and the thinning of the thickness make the overall proportion more harmonious; the diameter of the bezel is increased by 1mm and changed to 39mm for better rotation; the ear surface is changed to the polishing process, and the sand is not dead. Position, the sand line is clear; the timing circle patch is changed from the original aluminum circle to the ceramic circle, the scale is electroplated in retro gold, and the color of the dial scale is uniform; the body of the case is changed from the original polishing process to the straight sand process. Small bevel polishing, separate straight sand on the ear surface and straight sand on the body, the junction is clear but not bounded, highlighting the details of the craft; the side teeth of the bezel are scanned with a "hammer pattern" process, and the polishing process of the outer teeth is high in contrast. Round sand makes the side polished look clear and unobstructed; the bottom cover is made of three-level, first- and second-level round sand, and third-level straightened sand in order to thin the body. Scratch (the design of the three-stage bottom cover makes the nh35 movement thinner than the original 2824 movement, and the three-stage small smooth edge process particularly reflects that we have worked hard on the details to do a good job); the Pakistani is changed to 7mm, Proportion is appropriate, the side cross-section arc-shaped hydraulic three-dimensional shark logo.






























2. On the dial, the classic water ghost hour marker design, retro luminous, canceled the golden sleeve (similar to the original version), pyramid printing, highlighting the three-dimensional effect; the logo changes to our sanmartin English swash font, which highlights the retro effect and tick marks And the logo printing is unified with the vintage gold chronograph circle.









3. For the hands, it is matched with classic Mercedes-Benz needle + lollipop second hand (the original water ghost face is matched with pencil hand, and Mercedes-Benz needle + lollipop second hand is matched with digital face), so the matching is more classic.








4. For the watch strap, refer to the retro style to make a solid nail strap. The outer light sheet is not flat and polished; the inner light sheet and the middle bead are even and unfavorable (the original production is advantageous, this time the problem is solved). The outer side of the tail grain link buckle is polished (similar to the effect of a lightening sheet). The tail grain on the front of this watchband can only be fine-tuned with 2 holes (the buckle has 4 holes). The production has been improved.


----------



## sdiver68

Personally I like the current logo versus script.


----------



## Jae Arr

Im just going to say this:

FEMALE ENDLINKS

That is all.

Thank you.


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## hanshananigan

Chronopolis said:


> That BSH logo is a really nice logo.
> I really want to suggest to San Martin to reconsider / revising their logo.
> The name is practically CRUSHED inside the hexagon - to fit into an incompatible set of angles.
> 
> The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.
> 
> But the hexagon is too big on the dial, resembles the much-hatred Seiko 5 badge, and your nice name is mangled inside.
> With a nicer logo, I think you will sell MANY times more.
> 
> View attachment 15953098


OR just change the brand name entirely, if "San Martin" has no real meaning to the company and country of origin.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

hanshananigan said:


> OR just change the brand name entirely, if "San Martin" has no real meaning to the company and country of origin.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Not that LJM will heed any of our advice.... but, it's possible to change the logo - many brands do from time to time -- but changing the name is another thing.

SM has come too far now. Changing the name now would be like starting a new brand. And he would have to build another reputation for that out of scratch.

Besides, since when does a brand's name have to have a meaning or be connected to the land of its origin?


----------



## dmvmb

I hope the end links that connect the case and the bracelet would fall 90 degree straight down so the bracelet would not stick out. A white dial variant would be most welcome and appreciated!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

Chronopolis said:


> Not that LJM will heed any of our advice.... but, it's possible to change the logo - many brands do from time to time -- but changing the name is another thing.
> 
> SM has come too far now. Changing the name now would be like starting a new brand. And he would have to build another reputation for that out of scratch.
> 
> Besides, since when does a brand's name have to have a meaning or be connected to the land of its origin?


Well, Lew & Huey changed names... And LJM changed to San Martin. So I think they could conceivably do it again or launch a sister brand while phasing out San Martin.

Regarding the need for meaning/connection to land of origin... As you know, that has been discussed to death on these forms.

In my opinion, using a name like San Martin implies Western origin. If a Chinese company chooses that name, (unless they have a good reason for using it) then it implies that they are purposely obfuscating the origin of the brand toward a more favorable response from consumers. In contrast, "Sea-Gull" is an English word but in my mind does not evoke any particular culture or country.

I'm glad to see San Martin clearly indicating their Chinese roots on their web page, in any case.

In short, I prefer transparency or at least non-obfuscation in branding. And it's nice when companies embrace their culture and heritage when naming a brand. It adds a personal touch that I connect with. I realized that maybe a rather Western way of looking at it, but again, I am part of the target market, so watch companies, take it for what it's worth.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sprite1275

Personally I like the logo


----------



## Chronopolis

hanshananigan said:


> Regarding the need for meaning/connection to land of origin... *As you know, that has been discussed to death on these forms.*


Huh! I was not aware of that. Don't recall ever seeing a thread about it.


----------



## davek35

Just ordered a SN020G! But for now, this is it...


----------



## Ipse

My new (never) acquired San Martin 6105-8000 MOP....I guess I'm not alone in this forum.
That's what happens when you have a stock of 5 pieces and call it a sale.

/s


----------



## PKC

I'm a big fan... here are a couple of mine:


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Negakinu said:


> Maybe you could organise a friendly competition? People can submit designs and vote on the winner. Throw in a little prize and you'll have dozens of participants in no time.


For such an event, I am very happy. When I get familiar with the rules of the forum, don't break the rules because I'm not familiar with it. It's not good.


----------



## flexriprock

The only San Martin I have at the moment


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Ipse said:


> My new (never) acquired San Martin 6105-8000 MOP....I guess I'm not alone in this forum.
> That's what happens when you have a stock of 5 pieces and call it a sale.
> 
> /s
> View attachment 15954455


I'm sorry that this happened, please allow me to explain it. There is a new rule on 7.1 that our products in the Czech warehouse will be stranded, so we have to sell them at a price lower than cost. (We only ship in a small department in China) Because the price has never been so low, there are many watch friends who follow, and the number is limited. Many friends have not bought it. I'm sorry.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

flexriprock said:


> The only San Martin I have at the moment


Seiko 62mas is a very popular style


----------



## sanmartinwatch

sdiver68 said:


> Personally I like the current logo versus script.
> 
> View attachment 15953437
> 
> 
> View attachment 15953438


The model you wear is very beautiful


----------



## sanmartinwatch

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15953878


The effect of wearing is great


----------



## sanmartinwatch

PKC said:


> I'm a big fan... here are a couple of mine:
> View attachment 15954607
> View attachment 15954609


*Thank you very much for your support, it seems that you like Rolex's retro works*


----------



## sanmartinwatch

davek35 said:


> Just ordered a SN020G! But for now, this it...
> 
> View attachment 15954437


Your photography is very beautiful, look forward to SN0020's photography


----------



## sanmartinwatch

sprite1275 said:


> Personally I like the logo


I personally think that different styles (mainly the styles of the dial and hour markers) will be better with different logos. Some are better with English logos, and some with hexagonal logos. For example, SN0084 I personally think that the hexagonal shape is also very good-looking.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Chronopolis said:


> Not that LJM will heed any of our advice.... but, it's possible to change the logo - many brands do from time to time -- but changing the name is another thing.
> 
> SM has come too far now. Changing the name now would be like starting a new brand. And he would have to build another reputation for that out of scratch.
> 
> Besides, since when does a brand's name have to have a meaning or be connected to the land of its origin?


Yes, we have never told our story ourselves. I am not good at this. We have always used the quality of our products to prove it. Until now, everyone still recognizes our quality.


----------



## hanshananigan

Chronopolis said:


> Huh! I was not aware of that. Don't recall ever seeing a thread about it.


Oh, yeah. 4-5 years ago, upstart and "mushroom" Chinese watch brands on AliEx, eBay, etc had a bad habit of faking Swiss and sometimes German heritage. Burei comes to mind as one brand who did that but have subsequently shed the fake Swiss origin story.

That is, of course, straightforward false advertising to gain the trust of consumers. Other brands try to seem Western by using brand names that sound Western or a western surname.

Previous debates on this (I am on mobile and I'm tired so I'm not going to go searching for threads) result in a few camps: some feel it is all obfuscation and ****ery. Some see it as a smart business practice. Some don't care at all. Some are offended because they feel that Chinese watch companies should be proud of their watchmaking history and current technological and industrial (and horological) abilities and should not be hiding behind Western sounding names. Often there is a sub argument that all of those ways of thinking are fairly Western and that Chinese folks maybe befuddled by why we would even care about a brand name.

Ohhhh, yeah, it's been discussed, though not necessarily in this thread. The folks who follow this thread are less likely to care about homages or origin stories. They're looking for a good deal on a good watch (generally speaking).

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sanmartinwatch

hanshananigan said:


> Oh, yeah. 4-5 years ago, upstart and "mushroom" Chinese watch brands on AliEx, eBay, etc had a bad habit of faking Swiss and sometimes German heritage. Burei comes to mind as one brand who did that but have subsequently shed the fake Swiss origin story.
> 
> That is, of course, straightforward false advertising to gain the trust of consumers. Other brands try to seem Western by using brand names that sound Western or a western surname.
> 
> Previous debates on this (I am on mobile and I'm tired so I'm not going to go searching for threads) result in a few camps: some feel it is all obfuscation and ****ery. Some see it as a smart business practice. Some don't care at all. Some are offended because they feel that Chinese watch companies should be proud of their watchmaking history and current technological and industrial (and horological) abilities and should not be hiding behind Western sounding names. Often there is a sub argument that all of those ways of thinking are fairly Western and that Chinese folks maybe befuddled by why we would even care about a brand name.
> 
> Ohhhh, yeah, it's been discussed, though not necessarily in this thread. The folks who follow this thread are less likely to care about homages or origin stories. They're looking for a good deal on a good watch (generally speaking).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I personally think that giving everyone a good initial impression of you is what many people want to do, but sometimes they don't know how to do it. Maybe the name is accompanied by a beautiful story. So I honestly said that when I took this name, I didn't think of too many things at all. In the next few years, I have worked hard to make the product better. I got some recognition. I think it's because I am willing to make quality products. It's better, which makes me think it's right for me to insist on doing this myself. So I will continue to work hard.


----------



## hanshananigan

sanmartinwatch said:


> I personally think that giving everyone a good initial impression of you is what many people want to do, but sometimes they don't know how to do it. Maybe the name is accompanied by a beautiful story. So I honestly said that when I took this name, I didn't think of too many things at all. In the next few years, I have worked hard to make the product better. I got some recognition. I think it's because I am willing to make quality products. It's better, which makes me think it's right for me to insist on doing this myself. So I will continue to work hard.


Thanks for sharing your perspective! I think you are right: San Martin has become thought of as a legit brand that offers a bit more value and quality than most of the competition. Please keep it up!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Chronopolis said:


> That BSH logo is a really nice logo.
> I really want to suggest to San Martin to reconsider / revising their logo.
> The name is practically CRUSHED inside the hexagon - to fit into an incompatible set of angles.
> 
> The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.
> 
> But the hexagon is too big on the dial, resembles the much-hatred Seiko 5 badge, and your nice name is mangled inside.
> With a nicer logo, I think you will sell MANY times more.
> 
> View attachment 15953098


I totally agree. I dislike the SM hex logo so much that I would never buy a watch with it.

I would consider changing it or else offer the watch with San Martin in cursive writing.


----------



## Ticonderoga

sanmartinwatch said:


> Design has always been my weakness, but I am willing to accept good suggestions. Everyone is very welcome to provide good designs, thank you very much


Maybe have a competition. Have folks submit their design ideas for a new watch and those whose suggestions are accepted get a free watch. A few free watches costs a lot less than hiring a design team. And who are the best design team? Watch nerds like us.

On that thought, you might consider doing a watch project. You might offer some different cases, different dials, hands, etc., let folks vote and then take pre-orders for the new watch.


----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## DEV1ST8R

Negakinu said:


> I agree 100% with this! So much so, that I spent 10 minutes sketching something I wouldn't mind on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15953243
> 
> View attachment 15953357
> 
> 
> Based the letter "T" on the traditional Spanish sword emblem used throughout their military history, hoping to tie in the name "San Martin" a little more to the branding.
> 
> View attachment 15953247


Nicely done, especially with incorporating a historical reference to it. 

I'm not a fan of the hexagonal logo either. Doesn't fit well graphically and from a distance looks too much like an hour marker.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks for sharing your perspective! I think you are right: San Martin has become thought of as a legit brand that offers a bit more value and quality than most of the competition. Please keep it up!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Yes, I will work hard to do a good job in product and customer service


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 15956054
> 
> 
> View attachment 15956057
> 
> 
> View attachment 15956063
> 
> 
> View attachment 15956068


Yes, I need the help of some enthusiasts to complete a design that most people can like


----------



## Ticonderoga

sanmartinwatch said:


> Yes, I need the help of some enthusiasts to complete a design that most people can like


I hope I did not sound offensive when I said that I dislike the style of the San Martin hexagon. I believe I _will_ buy another San Martin in the future (or a few in the future) and I appreciate that you have the option to custom order a logo. I think that this is a very smart move and could offer some marketing avenues to folks with different tastes and preferences. I see in this discussion that some folks like the hex and some not, some like the cursive writing and some not. If you have a the ability to do a run of watches with some in either logo you might see if they both sell. Maybe this would be a way to have a wider customer base.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Ticonderoga said:


> I hope I did not sound offensive when I said that I dislike the style of the San Martin hexagon. I believe I _will_ buy another San Martin in the future (or a few in the future) and I appreciate that you have the option to custom order a logo. I think that this is a very smart move and could offer some marketing avenues to folks with different tastes and preferences. I see in this discussion that some folks like the hex and some not, some like the cursive writing and some not. If you have a the ability to do a run of watches with some in either logo you might see if they both sell. Maybe this would be a way to have a wider customer base.


Thank you very much for your suggestion, it will not offend me. You want to help us. We provide customized logo service and hope that more watch friends can participate in designing for themselves. This is very interesting. But recently I have encountered troubles. It is difficult to make the production of many printed fonts or different colors at one time, which means that I waste a lot of surface. This makes the cost a lot more expensive and makes my surface fittings insufficient


----------



## sanmartinwatch

SN0020, SN0009,



































this photography is so beautiful.


----------



## huwp

sanmartinwatch said:


> View attachment 15956875


I think this GS diver homage looks great! But I will only consider buying Seiko homages with a Seiko movement inside - would you consider making a version of this with a Seiko movement? If you did then I would purchase one.

Edit to add pic of my current San Martins:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## davek35

The SN0020 I ordered is on its way! Pretty excited, especially after seeing the above pics.


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

Dave, if you don't mind, please post your thoughts after you get it. There are Explorer I homages out there; I have a Tisell homage to the current version. SM modeled this one after the classic model 1016 Explorer, which I like much more. Mahalo.



davek35 said:


> The SN0020 I ordered is on its way! Pretty excited, especially after seeing the above pics.


----------



## davek35

AndyFromHonolulu said:


> Dave, if you don't mind, please post your thoughts after you get it. There are Explorer I homages out there; I have a Tisell homage to the current version. SM modeled this one after the classic model 1016 Explorer, which I like much more. Mahalo.


I have the Tisell as well and a few Borealis Adraga watches in different colors. I really enjoy them, especially after Rolex dropped the 214270 while I was on "the list".

The new SM is very cool and in _39mm_ which is much to my liking!!! I like the female end links... how great is that?! Can't wait and I'll report back!


----------



## X2-Elijah

Currently have this:









the best one I ever had was this one:


----------



## CLP

Chronopolis said:


> I really want to suggest to San Martin to reconsider / revising their logo.
> The name is practically CRUSHED inside the hexagon - to fit into an incompatible set of angles.
> 
> The 'San Martin' name done in script is very elegant, and many people love it, including me.
> 
> But the hexagon is too big on the dial, resembles the much-hatred Seiko 5 badge, and your nice name is mangled inside.
> With a nicer logo, I think you will sell MANY times more.


I was going to say the same thing myself. The hexagon is a mess.

A simple SAN MARTIN or stylized 'SM' would be more than adequate.


----------



## Chronopolis

CLP said:


> I was going to say the same thing myself. *The hexagon is a mess.*
> 
> A simple SAN MARTIN or stylized 'SM' would be more than adequate.


It's way too big, out of proportion, for one thing... and given the nature of its shape, it interferes greatly with the shape of the triangle that's found often at 12.


----------



## CLP

My main issue with it is the SAN letters are bigger than the MARTIN, which had to be done for it to fit, and the letters themselves are horribly skewed in order to match the hex shape it is contained in.

There is a reason why TAG did a flat top on its shield logo and not a full hexagon, it just doesn't work.


----------



## Watchout63

Chronopolis said:


> It's way too big, out of proportion, for one thing... and given the nature of its shape, it interferes greatly with the shape of the triangle that's found often at 12.


Agreed. How about just the SM initials as an insignia on the dial?


----------



## PowerChucker

These San Martin watches look awesome! I want one so bad!


----------



## Chronopolis

Watchout63 said:


> Agreed. How about just the SM initials as an insignia on the dial?


IDK, but I hope they do something.

There's a YT video. (Someone put it up) 
It was Liao explaining a new model, and it had the letter S engraved on the crown. I thought it came too close to being like Seiko's S.


----------



## tresconik

sanmartinwatch said:


> SN0020, SN0009,
> View attachment 15956872


I would have loved to buy a smaller version of this watch without the ghost date position


----------



## VicAjax

I love my bronze Willard.


----------



## davek35

Just ordered another sn008g... first one I sold. I checked with SM and yes this new one has the female end links! 

2 SM in the mail at one time... crazy.


----------



## JoakoCAB

Negakinu said:


> I agree 100% with this! So much so, that I spent 10 minutes sketching something I wouldn't mind on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15953243
> 
> View attachment 15953357
> 
> 
> Based the letter "T" on the traditional Spanish sword emblem used throughout their military history, hoping to tie in the name "San Martin" a little more to the branding.
> 
> View attachment 15953247


I'm sorry, but when i see San Martin, i can only think of José de San Martin who is a hero in my country... i don't know where the brand name came from, but if it has to do with our San Martin, that symbol would not be the best match i think...
José de San Martín - Wikipedia


----------



## Unikagen

JoakoCAB said:


> I'm sorry, but when i see San Martin, i can only think of José de San Martin who is a hero in my country... i don't know where the brand name came from, but if it has to do with our San Martin, that symbol would not be the best match i think...
> José de San Martín - Wikipedia


It was just a quick, ten minute sketch from a Western European. I absent mindedly made something I thought an upgrade of the current logo, without much thought to a well-rounded concept. I lack the proper insight into south American history and culture to know the proper symbols, or recognize the right or wrong ones. If San Martin ever wants me to give it a proper shot, I'll be sure to consult the right people.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

huwp said:


> I think this GS diver homage looks great! But I will only consider buying Seiko homages with a Seiko movement inside - would you consider making a version of this with a Seiko movement? If you did then I would purchase one.
> 
> Edit to add pic of my current San Martins:
> View attachment 15956922


Wow, you seem to be a big fan of MM


----------



## sanmartinwatch

davek35 said:


> I have the Tisell as well and a few Borealis Adraga watches in different colors. I really enjoy them, especially after Rolex dropped the 214270 while I was on "the list".
> 
> The new SM is very cool and in _39mm_ which is much to my liking!!! I like the female end links... how great is that?! Can't wait and I'll report back!


Looking forward to your feedback


----------



## sanmartinwatch

X2-Elijah said:


> Currently have this:
> View attachment 15958766
> 
> 
> the best one I ever had was this one:
> View attachment 15958767


The pattern of the Damascus material is unique. Many brands have some Damascus watches. It is very interesting to like the pattern.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

tresconik said:


> I would have loved to buy a smaller version of this watch without the ghost date position


SN0020 should be a good choice


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Chronopolis said:


> IDK, but I hope they do something.
> 
> There's a YT video. (Someone put it up)
> It was Liao explaining a new model, and it had the letter S engraved on the crown. I thought it came too close to being like Seiko's S.


Many brands use initials as logos. Seiko, SINN, Steinhardt, etc. all use the letter "S". At that time, I also thought that the same "S" would make it easier to think of other brands, so we used shark for a long time. Patterns (I want to be more individualized, only we use animal patterns as the crown logo), but there are two drawbacks. On the one hand, many watch friends do not accept the shark pattern; on the other hand, it is not appropriate to put the shark logo on the diving style. So now it's changed back to "S".


----------



## sanmartinwatch

VicAjax said:


> I love my bronze Willard.
> 
> View attachment 15959714
> View attachment 15959716
> View attachment 15959718


Hope it can stay with you for a long time


----------



## sanmartinwatch

davek35 said:


> Just ordered another sn008g... first one I sold. I checked with SM and yes this new one has the female end links!
> 
> 2 SM in the mail at one time... crazy.


Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## tresconik

sanmartinwatch said:


> SN0020 should be a good choice


Do you have a link? I cannot find it


----------



## sanmartinwatch

tresconik said:


> 你有链接吗？我找不到它了
> [/引用]
> 258.3US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 39mm Explore Climbing Series Men Watch Sport Retro Luxury Sapphire NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watches 10Bar Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Crowny

@sanmartinwatch

here's my "BB58" SN008-G of San Martin. the PT5000 is a really great movement. Stats came like this out of the box.


----------



## Crowny

I also own a SLA017 hommage by san martin : a san martin 62mas v3 version :


----------



## davek35

Pics of the SN008G with the updates have been posted on the SM website.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Crowny said:


> @sanmartinwatch
> 
> here's my "BB58" SN008-G of San Martin. the PT5000 is a really great movement. Stats came like this out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 15960819
> 
> 
> View attachment 15960820


Very beautiful photography, I have to say that you have a very good vision, and you choose classic styles. Both hands are manually approved. They are very smooth and bright. I hope you can better discover its beauty.


----------



## Crowny

thank you for your Kind words.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

In response to the logo discussion, this is what I came up with:


----------



## nello

davek35 said:


> Pics of the SN008G with the updates have been posted on the SM website.


Someone please come up with something bad to say about the blue one. Please. 
I cannot sell another kidney.


----------



## davek35

nello said:


> Someone please come up with something bad to say about the blue one. Please.
> I cannot sell another kidney.


Tempting, aren't they? 😀


----------



## Jae Arr

davek35 said:


> Pics of the SN008G with the updates have been posted on the SM website.


Is that...is that a female endlink?????


----------



## davek35

Jae Arr said:


> Is that...is that a female endlink?????


Yes it is!


----------



## qwerp

Apologies if this is off-topic but I purchased a San Martin watch during the recent AliExpress Sale, from the "San Martin Official Store". 

The logistics provider keeps returning the parcel to the sender. It's the third time now and the seller is not telling me why. What games are they playing? Am I entitled to a refund?


----------



## Triton9

sanmartinwatch said:


> Very beautiful photography, I have to say that you have a very good vision, and you choose classic styles. Both hands are manually approved. They are very smooth and bright. I hope you can better discover its beauty.


Hi San Martin

Hope u can make a homage of air command flyback Chrono 40mm with short lug for under $299 with ST-19 movement.










I know there is the Hemel air league but $500 seems pricy for it.


----------



## phlabrooy




----------



## Birchgrove

I currently have 3 San Martin´s. Though I suspect I will have to order another one, the new black SN008 with female endlinks.

Blue SN008









SN059 with a twist:









And finally, the newest addition: the SN046. Although, this one going back to WR-watches for a quick fix, the chapter ring is missaligned or miss-printed.
Awesome watch though, and I can´t wait to get it back!


----------



## davek35

Received the SN020G today. A rather nice watch! The new bracelet with the female end links is really nice. The clasp is great, also. The case is slim! The dial has a nice, light vintage look. Very happy. Wish this bracelet was on my in coming SN008G (no rivets)! Here are a couple of pics. To late for a nice outdoor pic.


----------



## d_himan




----------



## jmariorebelo

Has anyone got photos of the new SN029? Looks pretty good, the case is based on the Unimatic U2 but with some nice changes (lug curvature and side profile).


----------



## sanmartinwatch

qwerp said:


> Apologies if this is off-topic but I purchased a San Martin watch during the recent AliExpress Sale, from the "San Martin Official Store".
> 
> The logistics provider keeps returning the parcel to the sender. It's the third time now and the seller is not telling me why. What games are they playing? Am I entitled to a refund?


This should be a problem of express delivery and customs, I will let my colleagues further confirm the problem and solve it in time


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Triton9 said:


> Hi San Martin
> 
> Hope u can make a homage of air command flyback Chrono 40mm with short lug for under $299 with ST-19 movement.
> 
> View attachment 15966277
> 
> 
> I know there is the Hemel air league but $500 seems pricy for it.


We are also actively developing more styles, including chronographs


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Birchgrove said:


> I currently have 3 San Martin´s. Though I suspect I will have to order another one, the new black SN008 with female endlinks.
> 
> Blue SN008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SN059 with a twist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the newest addition: the SN046. Although, this one going back to WR-watches for a quick fix, the chapter ring is missaligned or miss-printed.
> Awesome watch though, and I can´t wait to get it back!


Super beautiful photography, our products are also working hard to upgrade


----------



## sanmartinwatch

d_himan said:


> View attachment 15968036


This is a relatively niche style, our earlier works


----------



## sanmartinwatch

davek35 said:


> Received the SN020G today. A rather nice watch! The new bracelet with the female end links is really nice. The clasp is great, also. The case is slim! The dial has a nice, light vintage look. Very happy. Wish this bracelet was on my in coming SN008G (no rivets)! Here are a couple of pics. To late for a nice outdoor pic.
> 
> View attachment 15967983
> 
> 
> View attachment 15967984


I am very honored to receive your compliment. This SN0020 is also a new work that I am particularly satisfied with. It is our latest craft. If more people like this strap, I will replace the rivet strap


----------



## sanmartinwatch

jmariorebelo said:


> Has anyone got photos of the new SN029? Looks pretty good, the case is based on the Unimatic U2 but with some nice changes (lug curvature and side profile).
> 
> View attachment 15968310


The bottom of this shell is a normal downward bending structure, share my wearing effect


----------



## davek35




----------



## davek35

sanmartinwatch said:


> ....If more people like this strap, I will replace the rivet strap.


To be clear, I don't mind the rivets (some don't like them, but I do), it's those small screws for sizing the bracelet that I don't like. The larger screws give me more confidence in the bracelet's strength.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

davek35 said:


> View attachment 15968475
> 
> [/引用]
> 你的摄影真的很美。有兴趣的可以客观评价一下这款SN020手表，给对这款手表感兴趣的朋友一些建议。


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Lovely bezel action and lume, great quality overall


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## qwerp

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> View attachment 15970058


Wow the BB58 homage looks massive compared to the retro diver. Glad I ended up getting the retro diver for my puny 6" wrists


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Pfeffernuss said:


> Lovely bezel action and lume, great quality overall
> View attachment 15970016


Beautiful photography


----------



## thatmofo

Hi, I have a question: Is the bezel part of this watch the same size as the Rolex Explorer 39mm?
I think your watch looks thinner, but I'm not sure.
(I prefer it being thinner)


----------



## davek35

thatmofo said:


> Hi, I have a question: Is the bezel part of this watch the same size as the Rolex Explorer 39mm?
> I think your watch looks thinner, but I'm not sure.
> (I prefer it being thinner)


It does appear thinner. I found that the Rolex crystal is 32mm and the SM looks to be the same. I wore this SM all day yesterday. I kept thinking that the crystal (which is raised a bit from the bezel) makes the dial appear smaller than it is. I owned a Rolex OP39 black for a while and I thought that this SM wore very similar. I think maybe the case sides of the SM are a bit thinner, but it is the crystal that brings the overall thickness to 12.5... it most certainly is not the case size. Again, nice wearing watch.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Just now. Don't remember the reference... Anyways. Excellent clean watch at a size (40mm) that you dont often see these designs in. Love it.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

thatmofo said:


> Hi, I have a question: Is the bezel part of this watch the same size as the Rolex Explorer 39mm?
> I think your watch looks thinner, but I'm not sure.
> (I prefer it being thinner)
> 
> View attachment 15975950
> 
> View attachment 15975951


The effect of the bubble mirror and the effect of the film are different, the side will take up some size, so the same 39mm case, the bezel of the bubble mirror will be smaller


----------



## dallas2xist




----------



## davek35

My new SN008G arrived today. I say 'my new' because I had one of the early ones and sold it. I'm glad to have another one, and glad I waited a bit to buy. New bracelet end links and clasp wears so much better. And the splash of red on the dial make for a nicer watch, for sure. Nice finish on the case, too!

When I size a bracelet I get it right, then I remove every screw and use Loctite 222MS on everyone of them. But with this watch it seems they all have Loctite on them, so I just re-loctited the ones I loosened. As posted here before, if they are hard to loosen, use a hairdryer on them for a few seconds to help.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

davek35 said:


> My new SN008G arrived today. I say 'my new' because I had one of the early ones and sold it. I'm glad to have another one, and glad I waited a bit to buy. New bracelet end links and clasp wears so much better. And the splash of red on the dial make for a nicer watch, for sure. Nice finish on the case, too!
> 
> When I size a bracelet I get it right, then I remove every screw and use Loctite 222MS on everyone of them. But with this watch it seems they all have Loctite on them, so I just re-loctited the ones I loosened. As posted here before, if they are hard to loosen, use a hairdryer on them for a few seconds to help.
> 
> View attachment 15982905


We will listen to everyone's opinions and work hard to improve our quality of details


----------



## qwerp

SN045 on my puny 6" wrists.

Great wrist presence without any of the bulk! No sharp edges. Band is soft and comfortable. Lightweight. My new daily!










San Martin: Please continue to keep us smaller wristed folk in mind for future releases, and I'll be back for more!


----------



## sanmartinwatch

qwerp said:


> SN045 on my puny 6" wrists.
> 
> Great wrist presence without any of the bulk! No sharp edges. Band is soft and comfortable. Lightweight. My new daily!
> 
> View attachment 15989342
> 
> 
> San Martin: Please continue to keep us smaller wristed folk in mind for future releases, and I'll be back for more!


Yes, I will consider making more people fit our watches


----------



## ohhenry1

sanmartinwatch said:


> Yes, I will consider making more people fit our watches


Yes, please! Shorter lug length, better lug curvature, and of course, case diameter all make a big difference.


----------



## arislan

Vintage gmt on a vintage nubuck strap









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch

San Martin Bronze Marine Master 300 with Green Dial


----------



## bluloo

San Martin GS homage. Very similar, with very good overall build quality. Though it doesn't hold a candle to the original, a very nice piece in it's own right.


----------



## GoTribe

Maybe this has been addressed, but why aren’t more quartz available? Seems like only the pilot watch is available. I remember seeing Heimdallr used to have a quartz diver for about $100 with sapphire crystal. I would think there would be a market for such an offering, especially given the plethora of homages you already offer.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Today I am also wearing SN0009


----------



## bluloo

sanmartinwatch said:


> Today I am also wearing SN0009
> View attachment 15993221


Very nice piece. Even with the obvious likeness, it's got an aesthetic that's different than the GS. I might even like it more - not sure yet - but it's high praise, IMO.


----------



## ThePsychoToad

In my eyes San Martin make the best 62MAS homage on the market. The build quality is the best I've ever had from AliExpress and better than some microbrands that present themselves on Kickstarter as more premium products.

The only thing I don't like about this model is that the bracelet has slightly raised, flat midlinks which stand out more - I'd prefer a classic oyster style bracelet. Does anyone know any that fit?

PS. I like the hexagonal logo and current branding. I think it makes a change from the standard printed text you find on 95% of other AliExpress watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr

ThePsychoToad said:


> In my eyes San Martin make the best 62MAS homage on the market. The build quality is the best I've ever had from AliExpress and better than some microbrands that present themselves on Kickstarter as more premium products.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about this model is that the bracelet has slightly raised, flat midlinks which stand out more - I'd prefer a classic oyster style bracelet. Does anyone know any that fit?
> 
> PS. I like the hexagonal logo and current branding. I think it makes a change from the standard printed text you find on 95% of other AliExpress watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two things would make this the ultimate watch for me:

1) 38mm with 47mm or under L2L
2) female endlinks

This style case wears BIG. Maybe even bigger than the Maxi case from Rolex. Armida makes a smaller version, but they let the L2L at 48, when they should be down more. SM can fix that IMHO.


----------



## larand

Totally impressed with this one. Better alignment and overall quality than the STO Turtle I bought around the same time.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Bradley_RTR

I'm loving this thread. But I just can't decide on which San Martin to order. I have thought about waiting for the 36mm Explorer (which seems to have disappeared from San Martin's website a few days back). But there's also the 004, 007, and 008...


----------



## sanmartinwatch

ThePsychoToad said:


> In my eyes San Martin make the best 62MAS homage on the market. The build quality is the best I've ever had from AliExpress and better than some microbrands that present themselves on Kickstarter as more premium products.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about this model is that the bracelet has slightly raised, flat midlinks which stand out more - I'd prefer a classic oyster style bracelet. Does anyone know any that fit?
> 
> PS. I like the hexagonal logo and current branding. I think it makes a change from the standard printed text you find on 95% of other AliExpress watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your affirmation, we gradually improve the quality of our products. Welcome everyone to give reasonable suggestions


----------



## sanmartinwatch

larand said:


> Totally impressed with this one. Better alignment and overall quality than the STO Turtle I bought around the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


This is a great match, we can also try to make some straps like this


----------



## TracerBullet

I recently purchased the Vintage Sub 6200/SN004G from WR Watches. I really like the watch and the customer service from WR Watches was excellent. What I do not like at all is the double screw bracelet. Are there any other bracelets that fit this watch? I think this watch would look better on a bracelet rather than a strap, but the double screw bracelet on this watch cannot be adjusted. I understand how to remove the double screws, but I was able to only remove one link. I need to remove two more links, but the combination of the bracelet design and uncooperative screws means the I will never wear the original bracelet. Any suggestions for a replacement bracelet?


----------



## nello

ThePsychoToad said:


> In my eyes San Martin make the best 62MAS homage on the market. The build quality is the best I've ever had from AliExpress and better than some microbrands that present themselves on Kickstarter as more premium products.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about this model is that the bracelet has slightly raised, flat midlinks which stand out more - I'd prefer a classic oyster style bracelet. Does anyone know any that fit?
> 
> PS. I like the hexagonal logo and current branding. I think it makes a change from the standard printed text you find on 95% of other AliExpress watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with everything you said. 
I like the applied logo on the newer model of the 62 mas. 
If the bracelet was female midlinks it would be awesome. 
Also, I got the green dial because I only like green lume (daytime color) on a green dial. This color lume looks gross to me on black or blue dials. If the would use BGW9 on all dial colors, I would own three right now.


----------



## Jae Arr

While i love the 62Mas offering, i really wish a) it was smaller and b) the bracelet had female endlinks.

I actually like the Armida version, except the L2L is STILL 48mm, which it should be 46mm...and also has some sharp edges.


----------



## Omegafanboy

I do like the 62mas style, I would just like to see some other colours. The new Seiko SPB213 that was released as an anniversary edition is a great example of using different colours for this design.

@sanmartinwatch any plans to do some new colour options for your 62mas design?









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopan

Here is my "The Great _Wave of Kanagawa_ " San Martin .


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Omegafanboy said:


> I do like the 62mas style, I would just like to see some other colours. The new Seiko SPB213 that was released as an anniversary edition is a great example of using different colours for this design.
> 
> @sanmartinwatch any plans to do some new colour options for your 62mas design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I brought up in a previous thread SM was active on. Offering different colors on existing watches instead of just homaging everything would be better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I keep eyeing the SM 6105, my hesitation, what inserts fit it? I'd prefer to have a lumed insert, ceramic or sapphire but I can't find the insert dimensions. Any members know the size?


----------



## l'orologio

Kanagawa, so nice and versatile.


----------



## l'orologio

And an old brone one:


----------



## hanshananigan

Jae Arr said:


> Two things would make this the ultimate watch for me:
> 
> 1) 38mm with 47mm or under L2L
> 2) female endlinks
> 
> This style case wears BIG. Maybe even bigger than the Maxi case from Rolex. Armida makes a smaller version, but they let the L2L at 48, when they should be down more. SM can fix that IMHO.


That would be great!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

Arrived in less than a week. Absolutely blows all other homage brands out of the water for the money. It really exudes the quality of something that would be 3 or 4 times what it cost.

I recently watched a video comparing this with the Lorier Neptune and it only scored 1 less point overall than the Lorier. I can now see why.









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax

larand said:


> Totally impressed with this one. Better alignment and overall quality than the STO Turtle I bought around the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


that looks fantastic.. where's the strap from?


----------



## larand

VicAjax said:


> that looks fantastic.. where's the strap from?


It's the tapered shark mesh from Strapcode.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Chidling

Hello guys
Let me show some pics of my SN045.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Thank you for your active photocopying, and forgive me for not having time to come to the forum to communicate with you during the time I have been dealing with the factory. Now we have also opened our own brand section, and we will do some activities here later. Thank you again for your support.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## sanmartinwatch

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16080764


The scenery is almost the same as in my hometown


----------



## Chidling




----------



## JValjean

Today I received my first one and I am really happy with it  The finishing is great, the pip aligns perfectly and the bezel runs smoothly, the brushing is really well made, the extra goodies (brushing pads and pin removal tool) are much appreciated. All in all it is extremely good value for money. I was going to go for a flieger, but then this one caught my eye. As for some constructive criticism:


I believe that it would be a good idea to offer the possibility to choose a darker strap, as I think that this one will not match the watch so well as it darkens.
I understand that it is a cost saving measure, and also something that you have received some mixed feedback, but a signed crown would be a plus for me. Also some engraving on the bottom case.
I do not know why the watch came with such a heavy patina, any ideas? Not that I mind, I enjoy removing the patina, and the brushing pads did a lovely job, but I am curious about this.
The only 2 things that I could complain (and I am nitpicking here), is that the lug edges are a tad sharp, and the cyclops does not allign 100% with the date (more like 98%). As I said, this is really nitpicking, the watch is great.

As it arrived:









After cleaning with lemon and brushing:










On the wrist:


----------



## railmonster2914

@sanmartinwatch I've got my eye on the Explore 39. Based on the videos I've watched it looks like a great homage to the 1016, albeit bigger with a modern-looking case, bracelet and clasp. Since you're offering a sterile dial, is there any chance you'll consider offering a version with an unsigned crown and bracelet? No offense but I'm not a big fan of the cursive, crown $ and hexagon logos. Putting a real no-date NH38 movement and a tool-less micro adjustment mechanism on the clasp in the future will the icing on the cake! And yes, I am willing to pay more for it!

I also have a new logo suggestion as well if you're willing to listen.

Cheers!


----------



## matalie

I just received an SN019 with the PT5000 movement and had really high hopes for quality at this price based on some very positive reviews and seeing the videos regarding the assembly process, etc. I do really like the watch, but it has one flaw that is literally hard to overlook-the cyclops is slightly off and is aligned to the 14 minute index and not the 15 minute index. This creates distortion of the date window and makes it difficult to see along with it just not being aligned. Is this amount of malalignment within your acceptance criteria for crystal/cyclops placement? 
I did purchase the watch from watchdives and reached out to them requesting an exchange. They let me know they were contacting SM and would let me know, but said this is acceptable for SM quality standard. If that is the case, it is very disappointing. Will make me hesitate to purchase another as we are trusting the quality will be above par (not perfect) as of course it is purchased sight unseen.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## mrwomble

gH05t_M4LL said:


> View attachment 16084646


 I nearly spat my coffee out


----------



## AlreadyLost

matalie said:


> I just received an SN019 with the PT5000 movement and had really high hopes for quality at this price based on some very positive reviews and seeing the videos regarding the assembly process, etc. I do really like the watch, but it has one flaw that is literally hard to overlook-the cyclops is slightly off and is aligned to the 14 minute index and not the 15 minute index. This creates distortion of the date window and makes it difficult to see along with it just not being aligned. Is this amount of malalignment within your acceptance criteria for crystal/cyclops placement?
> I did purchase the watch from watchdives and reached out to them requesting an exchange. They let me know they were contacting SM and would let me know, but said this is acceptable for SM quality standard. If that is the case, it is very disappointing. Will make me hesitate to purchase another as we are trusting the quality will be above par (not perfect) as of course it is purchased sight unseen.
> 
> View attachment 16084563


My SN019-G's cyclops is misaligned exactly like yours. A few others have had the same issue.


----------



## Chidling

No cyclop - no problem


----------



## cosmin popa

San Martin - BSH
SN008G in different lighting


----------



## matalie

AlreadyLost said:


> My SN019-G's cyclops is misaligned exactly like yours. A few others have had the same issue.


Watchdives offered to exchange it, but said it may be within their tolerances. It's way off and really takes away from the perception of quality. I need to get it packed up and will be awaiting shipping details.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## nooski87

SN007 in the water


----------



## Chronopolis

nooski87 said:


> SN007 in the water
> 
> View attachment 16089577
> 
> 
> View attachment 16089587
> View attachment 16089578
> 
> [/QUOTa]


Nice!
You should submit these to the San Martin PHOTO CONTEST. San Martin Watch Photography Event


----------



## sanmartinwatch

matalie said:


> Watchdives offered to exchange it, but said it may be within their tolerances. It's way off and really takes away from the perception of quality. I need to get it packed up and will be awaiting shipping details.


You can take more pictures from different angles and post them here. It is indeed crooked. I will let my colleague deal with this problem for you. We hope that every customer is satisfied.


----------



## Triku

Chidling said:


>


I want this for next summer.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Chidling




----------



## dspanos

This has quickly become one of my favorite watches! I wear it so much that my other watches are becoming jealous! lol It just fits like it was made for my wrist!

If I had to list any flaws, in some lighting conditions, the AR coating on the sapphire crystal makes it appear as if it has a milky look to it which makes seeing the time almost impossible. Also, there are some rough spots on the case in between the lugs where the stainless steel bracelet locks in. It tears up my good leather straps at an alarming rate. If you take care of those two issues, this watch woud be perfect!

Just out of curiosity, will the dial from the SN008 fit in the SN004? If so, would it be possible to purchase an SN008 dial and hand set separately?


----------



## Chidling




----------



## nugat




----------



## Bradley_RTR

I wish SM would offer another couple of day/date options for those of us in grad school who legitimately don't know what day it is from one day to the next.


----------



## justinloos88

dfwcowboy said:


>


 Love it


----------



## nooski87

Funky lights


----------



## Chidling




----------



## dspanos

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16098445


Wow! It's beautiful wherever you are!


----------



## Chidling

Thanks


----------



## Danilao




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Danilao

I find the hexagonal logo balanced and very pleasing. It is a shame not to have it on the dial of the model which I show you below, even if it is still very well made


----------



## nooski87

I really like this watch


----------



## AlreadyLost

So my San Martin SN059 V2 arrived today. All I can say is WOW! The quality keeps improving. This new clasp is amazing. The overall fit, finish, and quality of this watch is fantastic. The cyclops is still slightly misaligned, but much better than my SN019, which unfortunately was significantly misaligned. The date windows is also aligned much better than my SN015. So I'm impressed that San Martin has continued to improve not only their quality, but also their quality control. The watch is not perfect, but for the price it offers exceptional value.

However, I have two gripes with the packaging.
1) This is the first San Martin watch I've bought in which the warranty card was neither signed, nor dated. It was simply blank. I understand that during the AliExpress Sale period there are many orders to fulfill, but this should not detract from your service or your packaging.
2) The spring bar/micro adjust tool that San Martin provided as a gift is the worst quality tool that I've received from San Martin. The tool they usually provide is great. However this time, the tool that they sent is useless. Not only is it much poorer quality, the micro adjust tool is too thick to be of any use.

I hope this trend of compromising on packing does not continue. At the moment, San Martin is continuing to improve the quality of their watches, and I hope they maintain their previous level of packaging and service.


----------



## AlreadyLost

My San Martin family photo (I included my Hruodland, but I'm not sure if they are a part of San Martin). I believe if San Martin continue along this trajectory they will become much more mainstream. I am hoping their next watch is an upgraded no date sub homage (hopefully with the upgrades I suggested in an earlier post 😄)


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## nooski87

SN007 with big print


----------



## matalie

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16108075
> 
> 
> My San Martin family photo (I included my Hruodland, but I'm not sure if they are a part of San Martin). I believe if San Martin continue along this trajectory they will become much more mainstream. I am hoping their next watch is an upgraded no date sub homage (hopefully with the upgrades I suggested in an earlier post ?)


I see that SN019. That is what my cyclops looks like as well. Unacceptable in my book and I'm trying to get a replacement watch. Been a struggle with watchdives. They have replied say they will make an exchange but no details on making it happen. Frustrating. I just want to enjoy the watch I purchased!


----------



## AlreadyLost

matalie said:


> I see that SN019. That is what my cyclops looks like as well. Unacceptable in my book and I'm trying to get a replacement watch. Been a struggle with watchdives. They have replied say they will make an exchange but no details on making it happen. Frustrating. I just want to enjoy the watch I purchased!


It's definitely disappointing. I bought mine directly from the Official San Martin store on AliExpress. It seems there are a number of people having this issue with this model. I'm not sure how San Martin allowed such a noticeable misalignment through their QC process.


----------



## nooski87

SN007 V4, no problems here, almost everything is perfect.


























Even under a maco lens you won't see any dust particles or other imperfections. Hands are beautifully made and the lume is nicely applied.


----------



## john_marston

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16108075
> 
> 
> My San Martin family photo (I included my Hruodland, but I'm not sure if they are a part of San Martin). I believe if San Martin continue along this trajectory they will become much more mainstream. I am hoping their next watch is an upgraded no date sub homage (hopefully with the upgrades I suggested in an earlier post 😄)


That Calatrava is a cool one you don't see often. I don't think they made a whole lot of them. How do you like it?


----------



## sanmartinwatch

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16108075
> 
> 
> My San Martin family photo (I included my Hruodland, but I'm not sure if they are a part of San Martin). I believe if San Martin continue along this trajectory they will become much more mainstream. I am hoping their next watch is an upgraded no date sub homage (hopefully with the upgrades I suggested in an earlier post 😄)


Wow, thank you very much for your affirmation and support, we will continue to work hard


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16108075
> 
> 
> My San Martin family photo (I included my Hruodland, but I'm not sure if they are a part of San Martin). I believe if San Martin continue along this trajectory they will become much more mainstream. I am hoping their next watch is an upgraded no date sub homage (hopefully with the upgrades I suggested in an earlier post )


I'd love San Martin no date option, especially because there are so few out there. If they can do some interesting dial colors/bezel combinations or even two tone I'd be super excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling




----------



## AlreadyLost

john_marston said:


> That Calatrava is a cool one you don't see often. I don't think they made a whole lot of them. How do you like it?


It's actually a very nice watch. There are a few areas it could be improved, but overall the quality is great.


----------



## fyioska

Female endlinks in the post!


----------



## KainX

It seems that the number of people who like hexagon logo and those who hate it are even. 
Why not have hexagon logo and printed script together, just put S/M in the hexagon and print "SAN MARTIN" under it. That way you can make the logo smaller if needed since it's a lot simpler.


----------



## Onebrokecollector

Owned it 2 weeks. It gets a fair amount of wrist time.


----------



## Alex_B.

KainX said:


> It seems that the number of people who like hexagon logo and those who hate it are even.
> Why not have hexagon logo and printed script together, just put S/M in the hexagon and print "SAN MARTIN" under it. That way you can make the logo smaller if needed since it's a lot simpler.


That's a good way to have both camps dislike the watches ?


----------



## nooski87

SN007 with beautiful crystal distortion and full lume


----------



## mrwomble

nooski87 said:


> SN007 with beautiful crystal distortion and full lume


DAMN!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

The first San Martin I bought back in 2019! The Sinn homage with a PT-5000 10.5mm lovely thick sapphire crystal and the bead blasting. I haven't seen many of these awesome watches around and It still runs +3-5 Daily...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

sanmartinwatch said:


> SN0020, SN0009,
> View attachment 15956872
> View attachment 15956873
> View attachment 15956874
> View attachment 15956875
> View attachment 15956876
> this photography is so beautiful.


I've just ordered the SN 020-G. Looking forward to seeing this watch in person and ill send some pic soon...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Tho


sanmartinwatch said:


> SN0020, SN0009,
> View attachment 15956872
> View attachment 15956873
> View attachment 15956874
> View attachment 15956875
> View attachment 15956876
> this photography is so beautiful.


Those B&W pics are really well done! I love photography to so I appreciate nice photos...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Those transition lines are amazing SM!


----------



## matalie

I'm really enjoying my SN019 and am learning to live with the slightly crooked cyclops. It really is a well made piece. Awaiting delivery on a Phylida Omega homage and am interested in comparing the two from a figment and finishing perspective. The Matic (Phylida) was $120 USD less than the SM, with the same PT5000 movement.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Phyllida has great finishing on their watches I've found! Maybe not quite SM quality but still very good...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

davek35 said:


> My new SN008G arrived today. I say 'my new' because I had one of the early ones and sold it. I'm glad to have another one, and glad I waited a bit to buy. New bracelet end links and clasp wears so much better. And the splash of red on the dial make for a nicer watch, for sure. Nice finish on the case, too!
> 
> When I size a bracelet I get it right, then I remove every screw and use Loctite 222MS on everyone of them. But with this watch it seems they all have Loctite on them, so I just re-loctited the ones I loosened. As posted here before, if they are hard to loosen, use a hairdryer on them for a few seconds to help.
> 
> View attachment 15982905


Stunning dial...


----------



## john_marston

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Those transition lines are amazing SM!
> View attachment 16131170


Nice, I love sharp & crisp case finishing like that. Hard to find that on any entry-level watch and usually have to go $400+


----------



## Chidling

Meeting with my friends, who are also into watches, and trying how this SN007 would fit my wrist. I would say it works!


----------



## DaveInTexas

My SN017-G V3. It is perfect.


----------



## MeapSecurity




----------



## Minoru




----------



## Chidling

Great bracelet choice. Could you post some views from another angles?

Also testing some alternatives to the original rubber strap, which doesnt wear very comfortable.


----------



## mrwomble

Chidling said:


> Great bracelet choice. Could you post some views from another angles?
> 
> Also testing some alternatives to the original rubber strap, which doesnt wear very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16138204
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138205
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138207


Looks alright on the other straps but IMHO, it looks best on the original rubber strap. If that one is a bit stiff, there are plenty of options on Ali that are very soft and comfy. Can recommend some I've bought recently if you'd like?

The hooded lugs do open up a lot of options and there are plenty of straight-edged steel bracelet styles available. The BOR-style bracelet above looks pretty good too.


----------



## Chidling

Thanks, mrwomble. Yes, it looks best on the original, but it is very stiff and shifts the watch upwards. I also have some Ali replacements, but Barton Elite Silicone seems to wear most comfortable. (not on this picture)


----------



## Danilao

;-)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Danilao said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 16140011


Very impressive! Might have to take a look at one. ;-)


----------



## cosmin popa

Mixed feelings in regards to this one. I'm thinking of trying to change the insert for a sloped one. Problem is I don't think I can take out the stock one without breaking it to pieces, and I'm afraid the aftermarket insert won't fit properly, either 😂


----------



## Chidling




----------



## VicAjax

cosmin popa said:


> Mixed feelings in regards to this one. I'm thinking of trying to change the insert for a sloped one. Problem is I don't think I can take out the stock one without breaking it to pieces, and I'm afraid the aftermarket insert won't fit properly, either 😂
> View attachment 16142943


Try this:


----------



## FrostyTo

Just joined the forums and am glad to see there’s a San Martin Forum! Here’s my vintage diver as we were about to go kayaking.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## sanmartinwatch

Everyone is welcome to take pictures in our monthly photography activities, and we will select the outstanding ones to send out exquisite giftsSan Martin Watch Photography Event


----------



## Chidling




----------



## guandotyu

SN021-G 36mm


----------



## Chidling




----------



## nooski87

My SN007, bezel counts my commute time...


----------



## Chidling




----------



## nooski87

Some more bubbles


----------



## Chidling

I had a chance to put on my wrist this SN0068G with Mother of Pearls dial of my friend, who equipped it with this chic bracelet. Really amazing watch, very nice piece of precize craftmanship and elegant style.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Chidling

My photo event reward on 3 different straps: original suede leather, Barton silicon and single pass nato.


----------



## nooski87

SN0051


----------



## sanmartinwatch

nooski87 said:


> SN0051
> View attachment 16179812
> 
> View attachment 16179813
> View attachment 16179814
> 
> View attachment 16179816
> View attachment 16179817
> View attachment 16179818
> 
> [/引用]


----------



## sanmartinwatch

nooski87 said:


> SN0051
> View attachment 16179812
> 
> View attachment 16179813
> View attachment 16179814
> 
> View attachment 16179816
> View attachment 16179817
> View attachment 16179818


The shots are in place and very real.


----------



## nooski87

Let's see more San Martin SN0051 shots

The face








Fully lumed








Crystal distortion








Beautifly polished strap








Brushed side and the clasp








Sandwich dial








Inside of bezel notches is sand blasted, outer side is polished








Lume fun








12








Not a great shot but it shows how well the strap sides are, you can clearly see bottom of the bezel








Lumed hands


----------



## Chidling

I am happy, that it was right you, who won this particular watch, because no one would be able to catch it's detailed beauty as you do.
Respect, bro


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## Jim Smyth

New to the club, there will be more.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## nooski87

SN007

















And SN0051


----------



## Bradley_RTR

My custom 36mm Explorer has just come in. This is my first San Martin.










The new packaging is really awesome. Great job on this, SM.










This is not only my first SM, but also my first PT5000. Since I have no experience with the movement, it felt weird (not necessarily bad, but definitely different) to me as I set the time. It appears to be keeping time very well, but I'm paranoid about longevity after reading several customers report their crowns falling off and not screwing down very well.

I'm very impressed with the detail that SM achieved with the custom logo. The spokes of the 12-lb. Napoleon are perfectly clean and clear. The ball of the seconds hand passes over the cannon like a cannonball/shell firing out of the muzzle, exactly as I hoped it would. Despite the language barrier, the designers delivered almost exactly what I asked for (I'm not just a historian but also a graphic artist by trade, so I was really particular about how I wanted the logo to look).










The watch wears very well on my 6.75" wrist. The bracelet is comfortable. I wanted something that I could wear in the library, typing my dissertation at the computer, or on the battlefield in the summer heat, and I think I've got that. I have found no sharp edges, yet...










...no sharp edges, that is, except on the inside. I'm pretty disgusted with how SM completely abused the bracelet in order to cram it into the case. None of my pictures can give justice to what a complete hack job this is. The endlinks are gouged, the spring bars are severely bent, and the bracelet has scratches from SM assembly. I intended on putting a couple of straps on the watch for y'all, but frankly I'm afraid if I ever manage to get the bracelet off, I will never get it back on again. SM is clearly trying to communicate to the watch community that it is not just another Aliexpress brand, but a legitimate, quality microbrand. But _*this *_totally ruins that impression.










As for the lume, it is pretty weak. I expected this from white print, and so I am totally fine with it.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Our youtube account has released a new SN0029G-V2 match. We will draw a lucky fan with a lucky comment and give him the core SN0029G-V2 as a gift. So hurry up and comment on our channel.
I posted the link below


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Bradley_RTR said:


> My custom 36mm Explorer has just come in. This is my first San Martin.
> 
> View attachment 16194430
> 
> 
> The new packaging is really awesome. Great job on this, SM.
> 
> View attachment 16194488
> 
> 
> This is not only my first SM, but also my first PT5000. Since I have no experience with the movement, it felt weird (not necessarily bad, but definitely different) to me as I set the time. It appears to be keeping time very well, but I'm paranoid about longevity after reading several customers report their crowns falling off and not screwing down very well.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the detail that SM achieved with the custom logo. The spokes of the 12-lb. Napoleon are perfectly clean and clear. The ball of the seconds hand passes over the cannon like a cannonball/shell firing out of the muzzle, exactly as I hoped it would. Despite the language barrier, the designers delivered almost exactly what I asked for (I'm not just a historian but also a graphic artist by trade, so I was really particular about how I wanted the logo to look).
> 
> View attachment 16194453
> 
> 
> The watch wears very well on my 6.75" wrist. The bracelet is comfortable. I wanted something that I could wear in the library, typing my dissertation at the computer, or on the battlefield in the summer heat, and I think I've got that. I have found no sharp edges, yet...
> 
> View attachment 16194448
> 
> 
> ...no sharp edges, that is, except on the inside. I'm pretty disgusted with how SM completely abused the bracelet in order to cram it into the case. None of my pictures can give justice to what a complete hack job this is. The endlinks are gouged, the spring bars are severely bent, and the bracelet has scratches from SM assembly. I intended on putting a couple of straps on the watch for y'all, but frankly I'm afraid if I ever manage to get the bracelet off, I will never get it back on again. SM is clearly trying to communicate to the watch community that it is not just another Aliexpress brand, but a legitimate, quality microbrand. But _*this *_totally ruins that impression.
> 
> View attachment 16194451
> 
> 
> As for the lume, it is pretty weak. I expected this from white print, and so I am totally fine with it.


Regarding the strap ear link, I would like to tell you that, in order to ensure that the head grain and the case are completely fitted, the holes of our drill bits and the holes of the lugs must not exceed the range of 0.03mm, which can be more Good fit together. However, precision machines will also have some processing errors, and the metal fit difference of 0.01mm will have some influence, so some ears will bend a little.

You can observe other watches with capillaries, whether they are tight or slightly loose, and each brand has different requirements. Personally, I think it’s better to fit the ears with slightly bent ears tightly than to loosen the ears without ears. Raw earbends do not affect the strength, nor do they affect the appearance on the back. Of course, everyone's ideas and requirements are different. If everyone prefers that the ears cannot be bent, the head particles can be slightly loosened, and we can try to do it later. I think it would be easier to do that


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling

Sorry, double. 🤦‍♂️
So let me add another photo.


----------



## GHK




----------



## maxbaris

Absolutely love this watch! The fit and finish is just hard to believe for the price! Good work @sanmartinwatch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87

I also love this piece a lot.


----------



## AOYE

Just arrived...


----------



## nooski87

SN0051


----------



## VicAjax




----------



## justwatching1988

nooski87 said:


> SN0051


can you tell me your experience with this watch ?


----------



## nooski87

justwatching1988 said:


> can you tell me your experience with this watch ?


It's a really nice piece. To summarize it in some points:

Positives:

really nice build quality, brushing is very nice, polished parts are almost mirror like.
bazel action is outstanding and the grip is excellent, crown threading is nice and easy to screw down
clasp is beautiful and joy to use
domed crystal always looks good
sandwich dial is really well made
hands are stunning, they are hard to explain but in a real life they have 3D quality
strap is nicely finished and the screws are really well made, provided screwdriver is high quality

Neutral
+/- blue AR coating, not very visible but still present 
+/- lume is not great but average at best
+/- mine example has the worst running NH35 in my collection, it's around + 15 sec a day but almost zero when positioned on crown
+/- diameter was measured without bezel, in reality it's almost 41 mm piece
+/- SM logo should be a bit lower on the dial

Negatives
- strap has really sharp edges and can be uncomfortable sometimes👍

All at all very nice and beautiful piece @sanmartinwatch


----------



## Zedd88

Got my first San Martin with the PT5000 movement.


----------



## Danilao

Riflessi d’autunno


----------



## henryjohnson

sanmartinwatch said:


> Design has always been my weakness, but I am willing to accept good suggestions. Everyone is very welcome to provide good designs, thank you very much


Personally, I would love to see you use basic proven designs (such as your Rolex homage cases/bracelets) as a template, but then use original dials and handsets. Also, if using a dial without a date window, you need to use a movement without a date complication. I think you could even put somewhat homage dials in the case, if you just pair it with an original handset. For instance, if you put sword hands and your new clasp on the SN015-G, it would feel more like it’s own thing. Or if you put your datejust dial and handset with bright colors similar to the new Rolex Oyster Perpetuals into the SN021-G Explorer style case/bracelet, it would be similar to a datejust homage, but much more sporty and kind of it’s own thing. Basically I think the trick would be to copy a popular watch from a well established watch brand, but tweak the details enough to make it unique from the watch that inspired the design.


----------



## AOYE




----------



## nooski87

SN007


----------



## countingseconds

huwp said:


> I think this GS diver homage looks great! But I will only consider buying Seiko homages with a Seiko movement inside - would you consider making a version of this with a Seiko movement? If you did then I would purchase one.
> 
> Edit to add pic of my current San Martins:
> View attachment 15956922


They nailed it perfectly with this logo. I love the font and the fact that's applied. Perfection 100%. Too bad it's a thing of the past now.


----------



## nooski87

SN007


----------



## maxbaris

Another SM is on its way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eple




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Peteagus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Jugsy




----------



## Chidling

How the bronze SN017 was born


----------



## Minoru




----------



## 1386paul

SN009-g
The fit and finish of this watch is excellent….


----------



## AlreadyLost

1386paul said:


> SN009-g
> The fit and finish of this watch is excellent….












San Martin have done it again. This is the best finished watch at this price point, and the best finished San Martin I own. The finishing is not on par with the Zaratsu polishing on my Citizen Chronomaster, or my Casio Oceanus/MR-G, but it is damn close. The only way to notice the difference is by bringing the watch right up to your face and inspecting it - in other words you won't notice a difference on your wrist. Considering the price disparity, San Martin offers fantastic VFM.


----------



## zumzum5150

My first San Martin purchase..


----------



## cosmin popa

zumzum5150 said:


> My first San Martin purchase..


One of the very best, imo. Wear it in good health!
And a wrist check with a different model:


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil.

My one & only San Martin, which I am very happy with. I love the the fumé dial & the distortion caused by the thick, domed crystal.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Newnice

Here is the new SN030-G-V2. Love the way the bracelet, combined with the slim lugs, subtle brushing and finely machined crown, transforms the WWII B-Uhr design into something with a very modern feel. It's such a great watch to wear and look at. 

I do wish there were more than two micro-adjustments on the clasp though. It's hard to find the perfect fit. Three at a minimum, preferably four, should be the standard.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Still not resolved yet….would have been a lovely piece if the bezel alignment and clasp had some QC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoakoCAB

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Still not resolved yet….would have been a lovely piece if the bezel alignment and clasp had some QC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it me or the dial is slightly off too?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

JoakoCAB said:


> Is it me or the dial is slightly off too?


Now that you bring it up something does look off. I'm not sure if it's an optical illusion b/c of the bezel insert.


----------



## nooski87

SN007 and small winter trip


----------



## nello

Still want a blue dial version of this with BGW9 lume.


----------



## mrwomble

nello said:


> Still want a blue dial version of this with BGW9 lume.


Yeah, I'd be up for that! Not enough watches with BGW9 if you ask me.


----------



## nello

mrwomble said:


> Yeah, I'd be up for that! Not enough watches with BGW9 if you ask me.


I have just never liked C3 with its greenish tint in daylight. It looks like snot or something. Not a good shade against blue, black, or white dials. I think it looks good on a green dial. You know, green on green. But other colors it just clashes. 
Same with alot of Zelos watches. They look great until I look at the sickly, green lume.


----------



## nooski87

SN007


----------



## Chronopolis

SN051.
Well calibrated (-3 spd after a week), and finished.
No fault anywhere.
It might as well be a $2K watch. Well done SM!


----------



## nooski87

Mine does not run so well, around +15 sec a day but it still very nice watch!


----------



## trip_67




----------



## Chronopolis

nooski87 said:


> Mine does not run so well, around *+15 sec a day *but it still very nice watch!


Easily correctable, if it's that important to you. Have a competent watchmaker adjust it.


----------



## soboy

Got this at a very good price in the 11/11 sale, arrived yesterday. My first San Martin watch.


----------



## ZM-73

San Martin SN007-Q 62MAS


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Joe.aus

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16298272
> 
> 
> View attachment 16298273


It looks great with that strap.


----------



## puggy31




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## cosmin popa




----------



## sanmartinwatch

Thank you all for interacting with us. I came back after a long time since I disappeared. I have been busy with other things recently and have hardly come to the forum. We will come often when we have time later. Sincere greetings to everyone

Liao Jiaming


----------



## alde

Here's mine with a Namokimods dial. A present of my wife, it came with the Kanagawa wave dial, and it seemed to much for me. I tried to get the original black dial, but I couldn't (I understood that SM may not be in the position to sell spare parts). It's great. In this case, specially, the hands. Damn, they are superb.


----------



## SwiftyRich

alde said:


> View attachment 16330662
> 
> 
> Here's mine with a Namokimods dial. A present of my wife, it came with the Kanagawa wave dial, and it seemed to much for me. I tried to get the original black dial, but I couldn't (I understood that SM may not be in the position to sell spare parts). It's great. In this case, specially, the hands. Damn, they are superb.


Looks great with the waffle dial, is that a 28.5? Im looking to do a dial swap on the san martin sumo homage (SN079) and was wondering if the 28.5mm dials are likely to fit.


----------



## alde

SwiftyRich said:


> Looks great with the waffle dial, is that a 28.5? Im looking to do a dial swap on the san martin sumo homage (SN079) and was wondering if the 28.5mm dials are likely to fit.


Yes, I think so - I think Namoki does not state the size. Before that it had an Aliexpress California dial that I can confirm it was 28'5.


----------



## Chidling

Wearing this SN045G since half of December in 24/7 mode with incredible accuracy of +0,3spd. Amazing!


----------



## Chidling




----------



## nooski87

Yep, great watch


----------



## pa_blo05

It is my favourite watch at the moment, it's a shame San Martin does not offer it anymore. 
The only thing I would change is that the lume is too green as with other SM watches.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## d_himan




----------



## Newnice

I bet this is your most popular model, the SN004 Retro Diver.

I comes with a great bracelet, but I love the way it works on a vintage-style thick leather band. It brings out the vintage vibes that are so critical to this design, and the chocolate brown band with cream stitching works really well with the vintage lume and soft black dial.

I think the reason this model works so well is it really shows how homages can work to further the hobby. Mid century dive watches are too expensive, rare, and worn out for any but a few people to consider wearing regularly, yet their design elements are the origins of the ubiquitous modern sports watch, and so they are important to hobbyists. This homage captures the esthetic and key design elements of mid-century dive watches perfectly, without actually copying any particular model too closely. And of course the materials and build quality are up to modern standards, plus the price is affordable to most collectors. All together, it is a fully functional homage that furthers watch design in a meaningful way, rather than just being a copy that doesn't do anything except lower the price.

Bravo, San Martin! More like this, please.


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## blackdog1101

I have this B-Type Flieger and really like it. My buying experience was excellent. I think San Martin provides excellent quality and value.


----------



## Minoru

I received this new version with a long minute hand today. And I changed the bracelet to a type with rivets, but I think it looks good.


----------



## nooski87

SN007

















and SN051


----------



## casusbelli




----------



## Chris Hughes




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## RussMurray

My first San Martin arrived this afternoon and I've already swapped straps!


----------



## RussMurray

Thought I'd try the 'ol malt vinegar trick on the latest addition and then let nature do the rest...


----------



## chas58

I usually don't read dial text, but that is cracking me up. Did you customize that???



AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 16317014


----------



## casusbelli




----------



## sopapillas

Finally caved and ordered the 40.5mm MOP sub yesterday. Have never been a fan of MOP, but something about that blue gradient dial made my finger twitch and somehow unintentionally accidentally press the buy button :/ 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

From the early days of San Martin


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

chas58 said:


> I usually don't read dial text, but that is cracking me up. Did you customize that???


Not personally! It was a custom order for the BSH and yes, we did specify the text for dial. 

(Sorry for the slow reply; I didn't receive any notification from WUS!)


----------



## Spuz Zard

Me-o-my! Do I ever love my new watch, definately worth the wait! I just wish that
there was the blue one in stock.


----------



## nooski87

SN051 and SN007


----------



## blackdog1101

nooski87 said:


> SN051 and SN007
> 
> View attachment 16479360


That’s a gorgeous watch. (Hurries off to San Martin website.)


----------



## Alex_B.




----------



## cosmin popa

A Brotherhood watch built by San Martin


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## BigBluefish

Spuz Zard said:


> Me-o-my! Do I ever love my new watch, definately worth the wait! I just wish that
> there was the blue one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16477759
> 
> View attachment 16477757
> 
> 
> View attachment 16477760
> 
> 
> View attachment 16477756
> 
> View attachment 16477755


I wonder, will the Crafter Blue rubber straps fit properly?


----------



## TypeSly

sopapillas said:


> Finally caved and ordered the 40.5mm MOP sub yesterday. Have never been a fan of MOP, but something about that blue gradient dial made my finger twitch and somehow unintentionally accidentally press the buy button :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Arrived in yesterday's post...


----------



## BigBluefish




----------



## Dedcakes




----------



## Ricktock

This is my first San Martin and I have to admit, I am impressed with for the price. My only complaint, here goes! The sapphire crystal. So wished it was plexi. The watch face is my favorite way of doing, printed vs applied. Given the warm vintage colors and overall look. The coated sapphire crystal washes this out in direct sun light. Plexi gives the opposite effect. Waiting for the Gecko Bond Nato. That will complete this vintage inspired diver.


----------



## Ricktock

Ricktock said:


> This is my first San Martin and I have to admit, I am impressed with for the price. My only complaint, here goes! The sapphire crystal. So wished it was plexi. The watch face is my favorite way of doing, printed vs applied. Given the warm vintage colors and overall look. The coated sapphire crystal washes this out in direct sun light. Plexi gives the opposite effect. Waiting for the Gecko Bond Nato. That will complete this vintage inspired diver.
> View attachment 16515311


Did experience a disappointment after receiving. The watch was different than what I expected. 1. No band adjustment tools x2 of which is impossible to adjust the band, ergo why watch now has black nato. 2. Showed with drilled lugs, not so with this one? 3. The stem is not the version with shark, but rather the San Martin logo. I believe I received a first iteration and not the Shark Hunter as listed. But, when Given lemons, make lemonade.


----------



## Dedcakes

Ricktock said:


> Did experience a disappointment after receiving. The watch was different than what I expected. 1. No band adjustment tools x2 of which is impossible to adjust the band, ergo why watch now has black nato. 2. Showed with drilled lugs, not so with this one? 3. The stem is not the version with shark, but rather the San Martin logo. I believe I received a first iteration and not the Shark Hunter as listed. But, when Given lemons, make lemonade.


If it was shipped in the green container, you need to pull the foam section out completely. A little twist and tug should do. The tools are underneath it.


----------



## Ricktock

Dedcakes said:


> If it was shipped in the green container, you need to pull the foam section out completely. A little twist and tug should do. The tools are underneath it.


Have had the watch since January and never once did it occur to me to pull out the foam insert. Just as you said. Thanks 😊


----------



## jon0830

Love this one. I hope you continue making Tuna style!!!


----------



## Ti Man

SN019, PT5000:


----------



## Spuz Zard

Man, I just totally love this watch! 
It's not fair to my other ones because this one loves to grab all the wrist time it can.


----------



## sopapillas

How long does it usually take for SM to ship to the states? I know it’s international and all, but I’m impatient! Been a month now


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## nooski87

My beloved SN007


----------



## Jugsy




----------



## blackdog1101

I recently bought a San Martin rubber deployant strap to put on my SM “Captain Willard.” It came today, and is a super nice strap. It took some work to get it sized properly, but after some fiddling I got it figured out. It seems weird to cut a brand new strap, but I’m very happy with the result!


----------



## blackdog1101

sopapillas said:


> How long does it usually take for SM to ship to the states? I know it’s international and all, but I’m impatient! Been a month now


I’ve gotten my watches from SM in about 10 days or so. A month seems too long.


----------



## bscz

New to the forum and just purchased my first SM, the sn021-g. I have to say I love it, the finishing is excellent, the bracelet and clasp are probably the best of any watch I have, and the PT5000 has kept excellent time so far. My only suggestion to SM would be to make it clearer that the tools and warranty cards are at the bottom of the box under the foam, took me a while to figure that one out!


----------



## Ricktock

BigBluefish said:


> View attachment 16514681


Here's mine


----------



## Chidling




----------



## sanmartinwatch

sopapillas said:


> How long does it usually take for SM to ship to the states? I know it’s international and all, but I’m impatient! Been a month now


I'm very sorry to bring you an unpleasant shopping experience,
Due to the recent epidemic, the logistics update is slow,
But don't worry, you can contact the customer service staff and we will actively contact the logistics provider.
Thank you for your understanding and support


----------



## TypeSly

Okay, I know this sounds crazy, but I no longer want the Submariner because of this watch. I'm still on the waiting list at my local AD, and I'm still going to purchase it when I get the call, but honestly I'm just going to flip it and make a few bucks (shhh!). This watch is so beautiful and it really has scratched the itch. I just can no longer justify owning a Sub, especially when I already have two OP's.

Thank you San Martin, I'm VERY happy with this purchase.


----------



## sopapillas

sanmartinwatch said:


> I'm very sorry to bring you an unpleasant shopping experience,
> Due to the recent epidemic, the logistics update is slow,
> But don't worry, you can contact the customer service staff and we will actively contact the logistics provider.
> Thank you for your understanding and support


It came in a few days ago! Appreciate the response though, I understand that shipping times are out of your control.

Watch is beautiful.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

sopapillas said:


> It came in a few days ago! Appreciate the response though, I understand that shipping times are out of your control.
> 
> Watch is beautiful.


Thank you for your recognition and understanding, the watch is very suitable for you, I wish you a good mood🌞


----------



## TypeSly

sopapillas said:


> It came in a few days ago! Appreciate the response though, I understand that shipping times are out of your control.
> 
> Watch is beautiful.


Hehe you and I ordered at the same time, and it looks like it took right about the same amount of time to get to us too. Hope you're enjoying yours as much as I am! I can't stop wearing it 😂


----------



## sopapillas

TypeSly said:


> Hehe you and I ordered at the same time, and it looks like it took right about the same amount of time to get to us too. Hope you're enjoying yours as much as I am! I can't stop wearing it


Yes it’s incredible! I’m waiting for a sub as well but it’s hard to stomach the price when the San Martin is finished so well. No reason to turn the sub down if I ever do get the call, but I also may just end up selling it. This thing is too good. Bracelet is so much better than my SPB143. Finishing too.


----------



## nooski87




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Watchout63

Are there any plans to make the 62Mas homage in a 42mm dia case size?


----------



## Spuz Zard

Just can't get enough of this watch! I absolutely love it and wish I didn't have such a hard time not wearing it. It is so hard somedays forcing myself to not wear it and give some of my other watches a chance for some wrist time.

Also are these bracelets treated for scratch resistance? It definately has gotten almost no sctatches since I got it. Other watches of mine get noticebly marked up just from everyday wear and tear. 
Another reason why I love this watch so much!🤣👍


----------



## Danilao




----------



## Danilao

:-D


----------



## b0fh

this from 11/11. its perfect except for some “free play” in the hour hand.











a GMT is currently in the mail. fingers crossed.

next one will be when SM step up their game and put a decent 7750 into a daytona case like a tudor tiger. shanghai 7750 or even a sw500 if the price does not get too high.


----------



## Danilao




----------



## GHK




----------



## gear1box

Folks --

In the past few months i've had Glenn Wu and the team make up both a dress watch and casual bronze example -- both customized with a professional reference -- for use as my primary wearers. i must say that i am quite happy with the job that San Martin did on both. If you opt for a custom dial, you want the watch to be noticed and both of these watches are real lookers on-wrist.

The DateJust clone is just as you'd expect and well-nigh perfect for office use. I find most bronze watches too heavy and clunky, but this San Martin model (SN042-Q) -- based on the Oris Sixty-Five -- is only 12.5mm thick, 1.5mm of which is the lovely domed crystal. It is also extremely legible in all conditions.

-- gary ray


----------



## nooski87

SN007 and water


----------



## Hieberrr

This is a silly request, but I am thinking about buying my wife a BB36. She's got maybe a 6 inch wrist. Does anyone have a 6 inch (or smaller) wrist and can you take a photo of the watch worn?


----------



## neilziesing

chas58 said:


> I usually don't read dial text, but that is cracking me up. Did you customize that???


That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

nooski87 said:


> SN007 and water
> View attachment 16586862
> 
> View attachment 16586861
> 
> View attachment 16586863
> 
> View attachment 16586860


Great photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Hieberrr said:


> This is a silly request, but I am thinking about buying my wife a BB36. She's got maybe a 6 inch wrist. Does anyone have a 6 inch (or smaller) wrist and can you take a photo of the watch worn?


Sir, which model and what color are you interested in? I can help you take some photos, my wrist circumference is about 5.9in - Chilo, San Martin Team.


----------



## Hieberrr

sanmartinwatch said:


> Sir, which model and what color are you interested in? I can help you take some photos, my wrist circumference is about 5.9in - Chilo, San Martin Team.


The SN0021 black dial, please.


----------



## davek35

39mm


----------



## sanmartinwatch

Hieberrr said:


> The SN0021 black dial, please.


Could you tell me the specific model is? Or please send the link. 😊


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Senior moment; I was replying to a post I'd already replied to...


----------



## Watchout63

Just received today from the last sale at AE. 

Initial impressions are awesome. Finishing is excellent, bezel action is crisp and aligned. Chapter ring, dial and bezel are in alignment. Strap is comfortable and as a bonus, this was an older model and I still got the shark embossed caseback even though it showed a plain caseback in the pictures for sale. 
The sunray dial doesn't show well indoors, but the lume seems to be very nice as well. 
The only potential flaw I've noticed is the crown gap in full screw down mode to the case.


----------



## TypeSly

MOP dial


----------



## mougino




----------



## FJR1971




----------



## chas58

Looks nice. So we can get 36mm or 39mm now??



davek35 said:


> 39mm
> View attachment 16595984


----------



## davek35

chas58 said:


> Looks nice. So we can get 36mm or 39mm now??


Yes! 39mm here. Applied markers. I bought with the SW200 movement. Running -1/0 sec a day!! No crown wobble. Absolutely great! Pics don't do it justice.

Thread


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## Maurice A.

Hi, 

Just came in to ask for a new model...

Wouldn't it be interesting to build a watch such as this 70's beauty???

The baby ploprof. I would for sure be buying!!!! Those white and orange hands are so sexy!
















Maurice


----------



## b0fh

“gmt” has arrived… very nice.


----------



## mougino

Maurice A. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just came in to ask for a new model...
> 
> Wouldn't it be interesting to build a watch such as this 70's beauty???
> 
> The baby ploprof. I would for sure be buying!!!! Those white and orange hands are so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice


Steeldive is not so far off:
















135.32US $ 66% OFF|Steeldive Brand Sd1979 Stainless Steel Bracelet Super Luminous C3 Blue Dial 200m Waterproof Dive Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Maurice A.

mougino said:


> Steeldive is not so far off:


Not so far, yes... But sadly not so close either


Maurice


----------



## countingseconds

Maurice A. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just came in to ask for a new model...
> 
> Wouldn't it be interesting to build a watch such as this 70's beauty???
> 
> The baby ploprof. I would for sure be buying!!!! Those white and orange hands are so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice


Yes, please make this one! Also, make sure it's 44mm and I'll buy all the color dials you're gonna manufacture!


----------



## Jugsy

countingseconds said:


> Yes, please make this one! Also, make sure it's 44mm and I'll buy all the color dials you're gonna manufacture!


I dare say making it 44mm would ensure most people wouldn't buy it.


----------



## b0fh

Jugsy said:


> I dare say making it 44mm would ensure most people wouldn't buy it.


i would not buy.


----------



## countingseconds

Jugsy said:


> I dare say making it 44mm would ensure most people wouldn't buy it.


Not so sure what "most people" means and I agree, a lot of consumers wouldn't go for bigger sizes. That's the beauty of having different tastes and needs.


----------



## Catalyzt

So far, the most accurate ST19 I own. Seems to lose a second or two on the wrist when not using the chrono, and loses maybe 5 seconds if you use the chrono to time something several hours long... but speeds up a few seconds face up on the bedside table. Was running at +1.5 to start, slowed to -5.5 after using the chrono, and is now dead accurate with the atomic clock. The only negative I see so far is that it wears just a bit bigger than its specs-- wears more like a 42/15 than a 41/14.

Fit and finish are outstanding, pusher locks are beautifully machined, would be very hard to cross thread. Chrono zeros perfectly. Bracelet was easy to size, though the micro-adjustment on the clasp was-- weirdly-- almost impossible to adjust because the metal tolerances are so tight. Nothing loose about the minute hand on mine, at least that I've noticed. Shipping from the Ali Express San Martin Watch Store took 40 days, and there was no warning that delivery would occur on the day it did. 

An outstanding piece for the price.


----------



## b0fh

Catalyzt said:


> So far, the most accurate ST19 I own. Seems to lose a second or two on the wrist when not using the chrono, and loses maybe 5 seconds if you use the chrono to time something several hours long... but speeds up a few seconds face up on the bedside table. Was running at +1.5 to start, slowed to -5.5 after using the chrono, and is now dead accurate with the atomic clock. The only negative I see so far is that it wears just a bit bigger than its specs-- wears more like a 42/15 than a 41/14.
> 
> Fit and finish are outstanding, pusher locks are beautifully machined, would be very hard to cross thread. Chrono zeros perfectly. Bracelet was easy to size, though the micro-adjustment on the clasp was-- weirdly-- almost impossible to adjust because the metal tolerances are so tight. Nothing loose about the minute hand on mine, at least that I've noticed. Shipping from the Ali Express San Martin Watch Store took 40 days, and there was no warning that delivery would occur on the day it did.
> 
> An outstanding piece for the price.
> 
> View attachment 16619217


same experience with mine except it gets (just a little) faster with the chrono engaged, and slower in the nightstand with the crown up. can keep it 'in sync' forever by knowing this.
bit of a shame they use the 'no-gooseneck' st1901 in it tough... requires a bit of patience to regulate.

that bezel is gorgeous, no?


----------



## Catalyzt

b0fh said:


> same experience with mine except it gets (just a little) faster with the chrono engaged, and slower in the nightstand with the crown up. can keep it 'in sync' forever by knowing this.
> bit of a shame they use the 'no-gooseneck' st1901 in it tough... requires a bit of patience to regulate.
> 
> that bezel is gorgeous, no?


Yes, it is! But please explain the bit about the no-gooseneck and regulation, not sure that I follow. Do you mean regulating as in actually opening up the watch to regulate it mechanically, or regulate it due to positional variation?

Ah... maybe you mean that it's harder to place it crown down? Sorry if I'm a bit dense!


----------



## b0fh

Catalyzt said:


> Yes, it is! But please explain the bit about the no-gooseneck and regulation, not sure that I follow. Do you mean regulating as in actually opening up the watch to regulate it mechanically, or regulate it due to positional variation?
> 
> Ah... maybe you mean that it's harder to place it crown down? Sorry if I'm a bit dense!


no worries… by regulating i mean just making it go faster or slower… yes you need to open it to fiddle with the regulator.

the “gooseneck” version of the st1901 allows you to fine tune it by turning a tiny screw. the old/regular version used in our watch requires the regulator post to be moved using a toothpick… and patience.


----------



## FJR1971

I love the quality of SM bracelets but this one has to go back on a nato or tropic rubber.


----------



## sopapillas

The only MOP dial I’ve been taken by


----------



## mrwomble

FJR1971 said:


> I love the quality of SM bracelets but this one has to go back on a nato or tropic rubber.
> View attachment 16623682


Agreed, those make endlinks are just too awkward. I can recommend shark mesh - looks great on this one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Two arrived today; with custom dials (crowns, clasps and casebacks)...










These chronographs are... ...absolutely stunning!


----------



## Watchout63




----------



## Spuz Zard

Coffee Time !!! ☕👍


----------



## Catalyzt

b0fh said:


> same experience with mine except it gets (just a little) faster with the chrono engaged, and slower in the nightstand with the crown up. can keep it 'in sync' forever by knowing this.
> bit of a shame they use the 'no-gooseneck' st1901 in it tough... requires a bit of patience to regulate.
> 
> that bezel is gorgeous, no?



Yes, it is-- and I finally realized what might be the purpose of the weirdly-shaped hour hand borrowed from BB. I think it's for legibility: This watch is easier to read in low light, even without lume, than my other white or cream-dial watches with white hands and silver borders.

Took me a while to figure it out, but at a glance, while passing under a streetlight with my other white-dial watches, it's hard to tell the hour hand from the minute hand. This design solves this problem, just as weirdly-shaped lever knobs in aircraft cockpits prevent pilots from getting them mixed up. Maybe everyone else knew this already!


----------



## nooski87

Some macro shots of my SN007. This is definitely the best made watch in my collection.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

SN030-T - arrived on Thursday


----------



## nooski87

One of my favourite watches


----------



## TypeSly

nooski87 said:


> SN007 and water
> View attachment 16586862
> 
> View attachment 16586861
> 
> View attachment 16586863
> 
> View attachment 16586860


Your photography skills are unmatched.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## nooski87

TypeSly said:


> Your photography skills are unmatched.


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## TypeSly

nooski87 said:


> View attachment 16676979
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words


You make watches look sexy! If I were you, I'd be taking advantage of this. There are many companies that have"professional" photos of their watches that don't come close to your photos, and their photos don't compliment their products very well. Search for them and shoot them an email with your photo examples. I bet many of them would be throwing you free watches and a few bucks for your skills. Especially your watches in water photos! 😉


----------



## Toolmantexas




----------



## FJR1971




----------



## Toolmantexas

Jugsy said:


> I dare say making it 44mm would ensure most people wouldn't buy it.


Id buy 44mm in a heartbeat


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## djubre2




----------



## nooski87

djubre2 said:


> View attachment 16682926
> View attachment 16682927


How do you like this rubber strap? I was thinking about the exact watch and big question for me is this strap. Anyway, today SN007 on my wrist


----------



## djubre2

nooski87 said:


> question


Rubber strap is awesome! Great quality, very comfortable and looks very good.
Buy this strap, you will be very pleased.


----------



## Toolmantexas

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16246498
> 
> 
> View attachment 16246499
> 
> 
> View attachment 16246500


Hey @Chidling what strap ya have on that bad boy?


----------



## Watchout63




----------



## Cheep

Just got this in the mail from eBay. Very impressed, except the hour and minute hands are misaligned by about 20 min.


----------



## Watchout63

Cheep said:


> View attachment 16703989
> 
> Just got this in the mail from eBay. Very impressed, except the hour and minute hands are misaligned by about 20 min.


Great looking piece. I'm surprised to hear of the misalignment, especially for San Martin. Did you email them telling them of the issue or you going to fix it yourself? Good luck, enjoy 🍻


----------



## Cheep

Watchout63 said:


> Great looking piece. I'm surprised to hear of the misalignment, especially for San Martin. Did you email them telling them of the issue or you going to fix it yourself? Good luck, enjoy 🍻


Since I got it used, and it is out of warranty, I’m gonna have to get it fixed myself. Considering I got this for the cost of a good dinner out for me and my girlfriend, I’m not stressing it.


----------



## Chidling

Sorry 


Toolmantexas said:


> Hey @Chidling what strap ya have on that bad boy?


Sorry for the late replay, I wasnt here for some time.
It is the shark tooth adjustable single pass strap from cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Braeroy63

My first San Martin and certainly won't be my last.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Braeroy63 said:


> My first San Martin and certainly won't be my last.


Yup, it's a great one for just wasting time and playing with the light to watch the dial changes...


----------



## Cheep

got mine back from the jewelers for hand alignment. Love this watch.


----------



## Toolmantexas

SN0055G - Absolute stunner, strap is greatness and water resistant!


----------



## Cheep

lume shot


----------



## Marly

My San Martin pilot


----------



## Caltex88

Just love the new dark blue.


----------



## nooski87




----------



## Cheep

San Martin lume>bulova mil-ships lume


----------



## Cheep




----------



## nooski87

SN007


----------



## Spuz Zard

The Honeymoon that lasts forever!🥰


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my San Martin SN047 Captain Willard today. I put it on a San Martin rubber deployant strap


----------



## Alex_B.

😋


----------



## skspectre

I really like my SN0058x - 36.5 is a great size for this watch.


----------



## nooski87

SN007


----------



## Grasshopperglock




----------



## Grasshopperglock

The sun is going down. I tired to catch the sun burst of the green dial.


----------



## countingseconds

Had this for 3 years now and love it. Even though its bezel lume turned yellowish, it kinda works with the overall green.


----------



## DesertArt

SN008-G V3 with Sellita SN200-1 movement. I think San Martin was smart to offer this model with the option to have the Sellita movement.

Been on my wrist for over 30 hours since setting the time, and it is within 1/2 second of accuracy over that time period. Amazing.


----------



## nooski87

Some details of my SN007. As I have seen all my watches through a macro lens I can tell this is the best made piece in my collection.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Cheep

this is the first watch I’ve had with a screw down crown that had the logo aligned when screwed down. Luck of the draw instead of intentional I’m sure, but still cool.


----------



## DesertArt

SN008-G V3 ~ Such a magnificently crafted time piece. 

Sellita SW200-1 movement is incredibly accurate - when on the wrist, 1/2 second a day accuracy!










Relatively shallow bezel brings the action quite close to the top of the watch, for very easy, quick readability.


----------



## DesertArt

Trying to get the camera to show the gleaming sparkle of the gilt on this watch... quite evident in person, but it's difficult to capture on camera.


----------



## john_marston

DesertArt said:


> SN008-G V3 with Sellita SN200-1 movement. I think San Martin was smart to offer this model with the option to have the Sellita movement.
> 
> Been on my wrist for over 30 hours since setting the time, and it is within 1/2 second of accuracy over that time period. Amazing.
> View attachment 16805776


Looks great on you, what’s your wrist size?


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Watchout63

blackdog1101 said:


> I’m wearing my San Martin SN047 Captain Willard today. I put it on a San Martin rubber deployant strap
> View attachment 16793707


Not sure if actual size is different, but the crowns on the SM Willard seem larger than those on the SD, TF, etc. Still love the look though.


----------



## DesertArt

Fantastic watch - I love it! SN017 Water Ghost


----------



## Miguel A.




----------



## countingseconds

The most bada$$ watch that San Martin ever made:


----------



## Toolmantexas

countingseconds said:


> The most bada$$ watch that San Martin ever made:


Wearing mine today!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Dropped off by postie 3 hours ago...








SN0054-GMT


----------



## countingseconds

Toolmantexas said:


> Wearing mine today!
> 
> View attachment 16819783


Such a tool watch, right?


----------



## countingseconds

This is the best finished San Martin watch in my collection. 
And thank you San Martin for offering custom dial services. I made this one dedicated to my daughter ( yeah, I photoshopped the personal details, sorry.)


----------



## DesertArt

countingseconds said:


> This is the best finished San Martin watch in my collection.
> And thank you San Martin for offering custom dial services. I made this one dedicated to my daughter ( yeah, I photoshopped the personal details, sorry.)


Nice! Which model is that?


----------



## countingseconds

DesertArt said:


> Nice! Which model is that?


Here is the link. I bought all 3 colors and customized their dials. They're excellent.









236.64US $ 32% OFF|San Martin Men Dive Watch Mm300 Nh35 Luxury Business Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Date C3 Super Luminous 30bar Reloj - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## IvanovArtur

Looks like Seiko's watch assemblers are moonlighting at San Martin because even here the chapter ring is misaligned.


----------



## btd6888

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16108095
> 
> 
> So my San Martin SN059 V2 arrived today. All I can say is WOW! The quality keeps improving. This new clasp is amazing. The overall fit, finish, and quality of this watch is fantastic. The cyclops is still slightly misaligned, but much better than my SN019, which unfortunately was significantly misaligned. The date windows is also aligned much better





gear1box said:


> Folks --
> -- gary ray
> 
> View attachment 16586761





Braeroy63 said:


> My first San Martin and certainly won't be my last.





AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Yup, it's a great one for just wasting time and playing with the light to watch the dial changes...
> 
> View attachment 16762070


hi guys, I really like SN059 V2 model (especially dial & bracelet). Could you tell me which smallest wrist size could wear this bracelet after removing all removeable links? I want to make sure before purchasing it because I have a small wrist. Thank you!
edit: one more question - magnification cyclop is x1.5 or x2.5?
@sanmartinwatch


----------



## gear1box

btd6888 said:


> Could you tell me which smallest wrist size could wear this bracelet after removing all removeable links? I want to make sure before purchasing it because I have a small wrist. Thank you!
> edit: one more question - magnification cyclop is x1.5 or x2.5?
> @sanmartinwatch


Hmmm. My seven inch wrist requires a few links out of my SN059, with a bit over an inch left in adjustable links left (five with the Presidential bracelet). So if you are over six inch you are surely okay, or maybe a quarter inch less.

Magnification of my cyclops is claimed to be 2.5x; i cannot separately verify that but it is noticeably larger than the 1.5x cyclops on my Cronos Submariner clone and noticeably more legible too.

-- gary ray


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## djubre2




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Caltex88

Got my hands on the unreleased updated SN030T model. Popped it on my Formex strap and it’s beautiful.


----------



## Gan

Kanagawa wave watch









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gan

One of my favourite watches









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Smyth

Up to 4 San Martins........................🙂


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

San Martin #11  arrived a couple of hours ago...












































SN0095-Q


----------



## sopapillas

#2 for me! With an SN0021 on the way now as well.


----------



## nooski87

SM SN007


----------



## sopapillas

On a strap


----------



## Cheep




----------



## DesertArt

SN008-G V3 w/SW200-1 movement and C&B leather strap


----------



## DesertArt

On the bracelet









This is a great watch and priced sensibly.


----------



## Bridliek

DesertArt said:


> SN008-G V3 w/SW200-1 movement and C&B leather strap


That’s a beauty!


----------



## DesertArt

Thanks, Bridliek! San Martin is putting out some fine watches, at sensible prices! My third San Martin so far. Every one has been a winner.


----------



## Bridliek

DesertArt said:


> Thanks, Bridliek! San Martin is putting out some fine watches, at sensible prices! My third San Martin so far. Every one has been a winner.


I’ve got my first one incoming — I’m stoked!


----------



## DesertArt

Bridliek said:


> I’ve got my first one incoming — I’m stoked!


I'm sure you will be thrilled with it. They are excellent quality watches - every bit the equal to the vast world of micro-brands out there, including most of the "big names".


----------



## Bridliek

DesertArt said:


> I'm sure you will be thrilled with it. They are excellent quality watches - every bit the equal to the vast world of micro-brands out there, including most of the "big names".


I hear ya, DesertArt — I’ve been down the online rabbit hole of San Martin watches for the past week, and I am seriously liking everything I see. Can’t wait till it gets here!


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## Dennis K

Received my SN095 yesterday and very pleased with it. It's a homage of the Zenith Type 20 Flieger.


----------



## sportello

Just received this today. It's phenomenal. The engineer bracelet is extremely comfortable on wrist. No hair pulling, links are tight. The multiple brushed and polished surfaces are quite a sight to behold. The black enamel dial is amazing in person and pretty hard to photograph well, but it has the effect of looking like the indices are floating in a black liquid dial. I love that part especially. The clasp is amazing and the microadjust means it's easy to get a perfect fit.

One thing I noticed is that one brushed edge of a lug seems to end a little too early, but this is imperceptible to the naked eye. Even looking up close you can't notice it. In zoomed-in camera footage though it does show.

Another thing which can be improved is the crown positioning and guards. Crown guards mean it's hard to get a grip on the crown and hand wind / adjust the time. A crown at 3 without guards would have been better, imo.

Overall I'm super happy with this watch! I'd buy it again and recommend it to everyone. Can't believe the quality on offer here 























Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridliek

sportello said:


> Just received this today. It's phenomenal. The engineer bracelet is extremely comfortable on wrist. No hair pulling, links are tight. The multiple brushed and polished surfaces are quite a sight to behold. The black enamel dial is amazing in person and pretty hard to photograph well, but it has the effect of looking like the indices are floating in a black liquid dial. I love that part especially. The clasp is amazing and the microadjust means it's easy to get a perfect fit.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that one brushed edge of a lug seems to end a little too early, but this is imperceptible to the naked eye. Even looking up close you can't notice it. In zoomed-in camera footage though it does show.
> 
> Another thing which can be improved is the crown positioning and guards. Crown guards mean it's hard to get a grip on the crown and hand wind / adjust the time. A crown at 3 without guards would have been better, imo.
> 
> Overall I'm super happy with this watch! I'd buy it again and recommend it to everyone. Can't believe the quality on offer here
> View attachment 16885174
> View attachment 16885175
> View attachment 16885176
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch — enjoy!


----------



## Budget Watch Lover

SN004 limited edtion. I totally love it.


----------



## Ranger276

A San Martin SN004-Limited Edition I got just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## nooski87

SN007, one of my favorite watches


----------



## victarro

Mine…


----------



## V.I.T.

sopapillas said:


> On a strap


Do you have a link to that strap? I’ve already decided this is my next watch, and the curved ends on that strap just sealed it for me.


----------



## Cheep




----------



## gear1box

V.I.T. said:


> Do you have a link to that strap? I’ve already decided this is my next watch, and the curved ends on that strap just sealed it for me.


V.I.T. --

Ahem. Curved end straps -- appropriate to a particular model watch -- are a holy grail hunt so, by all means, if you find one that works get it.

The central problem is that -- compared to most straps wherein all one cares about is the lug width for compatibility -- there are no fewer than _three_ additional crucial dimensions. They are:

case diameter (determines curve arch);
case offset (distance from case apex to spring bar); and
stack height ('vertical' distance from spring bar to case for smooth transition).
All of these are critical for correct fit. I have my straps made by Mr. Cang at Ziczac in Ho Chi Minh city (whom i highly recommend); he has offered to make a curved custom strap for me on one of my Rados but the hassle didn't seem worth the effort. This one looks perfect though for the watch in question.

-- gary ray


----------



## countingseconds

Again, the most bada$$ San Martin watch ever made:










Love it!


----------



## elconquistador

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Two arrived today; with custom dials (crowns, clasps and casebacks)...
> 
> View attachment 16626271
> 
> 
> These chronographs are... ...absolutely stunning!


These look awesome.
Can you tell me more about what you customized, how and why?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas

V.I.T. said:


> Do you have a link to that strap? I’ve already decided this is my next watch, and the curved ends on that strap just sealed it for me.


Hey yes, here: 20mm Dark CORDOVAN Cowhide Leather Fitted curved Strap for - Etsy

One thing to note, they are made by the shop owner and for whatever reason, it looks like he traces the thread with a silver sharpie. I had to wipe it off with a wet cloth when I got the strap (but it did come off). Kind of annoying, but $70 for a curved end leather strap is really very reasonable.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

elconquistador said:


> These look awesome.
> Can you tell me more about what you customized, how and why?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I'm a member of a another forum (I think it may be against WUS rules for me to provide any links) which originated with a group of like minded individuals here on WUS. As a group we occasionally commission custom dials (for self build/mod) or even custom watches. 

We've placed several orders with San Martin for complete watches over the past couple of years because we've found them to be great people to work with (special mention to Glenn Yu in their sales department). Of course, it helps that their base watches are good to start off with.

These two watches are based on the SN0052:








pic credit: San Martin


For these we commissioned San Martin


replace the San Martin logo with our own
customise the dials text
customise the crown
customise the bracelet clasp



dials

























caseback









clasp









crown









San Martin offer a dial customisation service for some of their models (including this one); so having custom printing for a one off is possible. 

Customised case backs, crowns and clasps are only an option for group orders which exceed minimum order quantities.


As to why have these customised? Well, why not? 

Obviously some people order watches with custom text or dials for anniversaries or other events that are personally important to them; these two watches don't fall into that category, we just wanted them to be a bit different to the standard ones.


----------



## sopapillas

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I'm a member of a another forum (I think it may be against WUS rules for me to provide any links) which originated with a group of like minded individuals here on WUS. As a group we occasionally commission custom dials (for self build/mod) or even custom watches.
> 
> We've placed several orders with San Martin for complete watches over the past couple of years because we've found them to be great people to work with (special mention to Glenn Yu in their sales department). Of course, it helps that their base watches are good to start off with.
> 
> These two watches are based on the SN0052:
> View attachment 16897046
> 
> pic credit: San Martin
> 
> 
> For these we commissioned San Martin
> 
> 
> replace the San Martin logo with our own
> customise the dials text
> customise the crown
> customise the bracelet clasp
> 
> 
> 
> dials
> View attachment 16896998
> 
> View attachment 16897000
> 
> View attachment 16897001
> 
> 
> caseback
> View attachment 16897002
> 
> 
> clasp
> View attachment 16897003
> 
> 
> crown
> View attachment 16897004
> 
> 
> San Martin offer a dial customisation service for some of their models (including this one); so having custom printing for a one off is possible.
> 
> Customised case backs, crowns and clasps are only an option for group orders which exceed minimum order quantities.
> 
> 
> As to why have these customised? Well, why not?
> 
> Obviously some people order watches with custom text or dials for anniversaries or other events that are personally important to them; these two watches don't fall into that category, we just wanted them to be a bit different to the standard ones.


Out of curiosity, what is the minimum order quantity for watch customizations?


----------



## Toolmantexas

My camera doesn't even come close to capturing this stunner!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

sopapillas said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the minimum order quantity for watch customizations?


I think it was 60 to get all the customisations.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

May as well post the watch I'm wearing today whilst I'm here! Absolutely standard San Martin SN0054...


----------



## sopapillas

gear1box said:


> V.I.T. --
> 
> Ahem. Curved end straps -- appropriate to a particular model watch -- are a holy grail hunt so, by all means, if you find one that works get it.
> 
> The central problem is that -- compared to most straps wherein all one cares about is the lug width for compatibility -- there are no fewer than _three_ additional crucial dimensions. They are:
> 
> case diameter (determines curve arch);
> case offset (distance from case apex to spring bar); and
> stack height ('vertical' distance from spring bar to case for smooth transition).
> All of these are critical for correct fit. I have my straps made by Mr. Cang at Ziczac in Ho Chi Minh city (whom i highly recommend); he has offered to make a curved custom strap for me on one of my Rados but the hassle didn't seem worth the effort. This one looks perfect though for the watch in question.
> 
> -- gary ray


Submariner straps happen to fit just about perfectly on the San Martin SN0103 with straight spring bars and very snug fit (no pivoting). I have a few rubber ones as well that I need to try out.


----------



## sopapillas

Rubber Submariner strap on the SN0103 - blues don’t quite match but the fit is near perfect!


----------



## gear1box

Soap -

wow! You are correct about the fit and appropriateness of that strap.

i suppose that they will likewise fit well on an SN019. I should try it.

— gary ray


----------



## TravisMorgan

Just came...gotta resize bracelet..


----------



## Bridliek

Just arrived yesterday…


----------



## sportello

Bridliek said:


> Just arrived yesterday…
> View attachment 16904384
> View attachment 16904386


Killer watch man!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridliek

sportello said:


> Killer watch man!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks — it’s amazing for the cost!


----------



## nooski87

SN007 V4


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## Reaps

This watch... absolutely worth it.


----------



## sanmartinwatch

SN0074G It's so beautiful, it's so poisonous 😊


----------



## gear1box

sanmartinwatch said:


> SN0074G It's so beautiful, it's so poisonous 😊


Sigh. Yes, a lovely watch indeed. 

For most of my working life i can say that i would be sorely tempted to wear such a stunning piece on my wrist. For good or ill, i am now past that part of my life and, with five dress watches, i cannot come up with a context in which i would wear it.

However two of my dress watches are Tissots and, frankly, i am quite confident that this model outshines them in both the dial and style department. From a practicality perspective i like the Powermatic's 80 hour PR however . . . 

So i suppose that the SN0074 is a definite "maybe."

-- gary


----------



## countingseconds

This is my 5th custom dial and the 6th one is on its way. I had to delete the family name and kept only the logo. I love San Martin for providing this service!


----------



## trip_67




----------



## nooski87

SN007


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Wally168

my SN0021G-B1 in a slightly different color:


----------



## jimhalinda




----------



## Reaps

Was on the fence when I ordered this, but no regrets now. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Cheep

great lume


----------



## countingseconds

My 15th San Martin watch just came in. It's my 6th watch with my family name on it (blurred here) and because of that I want to wear it all the time. It reminds me of my wife and kids.
Thank you San Martin.


----------



## nooski87

Friend's bronze watch


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Just arrived; a BSH customised San Martin:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## countingseconds




----------



## mougino

countingseconds said:


> My 15th San Martin watch just came in.


Fifteenth ?! 😯
Can we have a family photo?


----------



## jimhalinda

This just arrived and I am thrilled!


----------



## countingseconds

mougino said:


> Fifteenth ?! 😯
> Can we have a family photo?


Sure, let me make time and collect them all in one box. This weekend should be good for that.


----------



## Badger18

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just arrived; a BSH customised San Martin:
> View attachment 16956342
> 
> View attachment 16956345


Great watch if it had date I would be joining you.


----------



## countingseconds

mougino said:


> Fifteenth ?! 😯
> Can we have a family photo?


As promised:


----------



## Jim Dollares

countingseconds said:


> As promised:


Wow! You should get a VIP discount from @sanmartinwatch


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## Danilao

;-)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Two BSH custom order SN0021G









39mm in Tiffany blue 
36mm in pink

Standard San Martin colours for this watch are I think blue and black; pink was a special order.


----------



## Poerger

Since there can't be enough pink - and theyre quite rare - here is another pic of a 36mm


----------



## cmiguelq

Today with my San Martin


----------



## sopapillas

SN008 on my morning and evening commutes


----------



## countingseconds

Poerger said:


> Since there can't be enough pink - and theyre quite rare - here is another pic of a 36mm


Nice matching with the N logo!


----------



## Chascomm

Jpuentes67 said:


> Lovely


@Jpuentes67 have you discovered the ‘Like’ button yet?


----------



## Akirafur




----------



## sopapillas

Akirafur said:


> View attachment 16990637


Picked one of these up recently myself!








Tried on some straps but it went back on the bracelet pretty quick


----------



## mougino

Poerger said:


> Since there can't be enough pink - and theyre quite rare - here is another pic of a 36mm


Reminds me of the Enoksen Deco (I own 2, not the pink one though, love the 18mm lugs on those)


----------



## Miguel A.




----------



## Bridliek

They keep multiplying…


----------



## Donerix

Just got this one as my new daily beater:









The bracelet is very nice but I wanted the rubber strap look without ugly gaps. I call it my poor man's Pelagos 39. Yes it's not quite the real deal (weaker and less long lasting lume mainly) but it's holding up it's own next to his big brother from another mother:









I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...


----------



## countingseconds

Donerix said:


> I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...


And they will charge like 20 times more. That shows how amazing the San Martin watch is!


----------



## Budget Watch Lover

Absolutely love Watchdives x San Martin SN004 Milsub.

Great watch.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

SN0095-Q


----------



## DesertArt

These are awesome watches... and the Sellita SW200 movement keeps superb time.









SW200 beating in this one, as well. Sweet!


----------



## nooski87

Budget Watch Lover said:


> Absolutely love Watchdives x San Martin SN004 Milsub.
> 
> Great watch.
> View attachment 17023440


I absolutely love this piece. Milsub vibes but better (except for the bazel, I would prefer notches from real thing).


----------



## nooski87

SN007 under macro


----------



## bebo

Donerix said:


> Just got this one as my new daily beater:
> View attachment 17021705
> 
> 
> The bracelet is very nice but I wanted the rubber strap look without ugly gaps. I call it my poor man's Pelagos 39. Yes it's not quite the real deal (weaker and less long lasting lume mainly) but it's holding up it's own next to his big brother from another mother:
> View attachment 17021707
> 
> 
> I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...





Donerix said:


> Just got this one as my new daily beater:
> View attachment 17021705
> 
> 
> The bracelet is very nice but I wanted the rubber strap look without ugly gaps. I call it my poor man's Pelagos 39. Yes it's not quite the real deal (weaker and less long lasting lume mainly) but it's holding up it's own next to his big brother from another mother:
> View attachment 17021707
> 
> 
> I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...


Nice strap on the San Martin! Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## Donerix

bebo said:


> Nice strap on the San Martin! Where did you purchase it from?


I had it laying around. Can't find out where it came from, but I would say it came on one of the AliExpress watches. It's not the super soft and I think I will try out a Wolbrook or Joseph Bonnie. Not that it is that uncomfortable but they just look a touch nicer and thinner.


----------



## mrwomble

Donerix said:


> I had it laying around. Can't find out where it came from, but I would say it came on one of the AliExpress watches. It's not the super soft and I think I will try out a Wolbrook or Joseph Bonnie. Not that it is that uncomfortable but they just look a touch nicer and thinner.
> 
> View attachment 17030936


Hmm, I wonder if those are generic Rolex endlinks then? The SM case for the Tudor is the same as for the Rolex after all.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Mototime

My first SM landed today, I like! 

Second one, SN004 Milsub, is inbound!


----------



## WalkerVanRanger

mrwomble said:


> Hmm, I wonder if those are generic Rolex endlinks then? The SM case for the Tudor is the same as for the Rolex after all.


I'd like to know this too!


----------



## WalkerVanRanger

Mototime said:


> My first SM landed today, I like!
> 
> Second one, SN004 Milsub, is inbound!
> 
> View attachment 17035506


That looks stunning. I had it in my cart for 10 days and had my twitchy fingers over the buy button for much of them. Now I regret not snagging it!


----------



## Mototime

WalkerVanRanger said:


> That looks stunning. I had it in my cart for 10 days and had my twitchy fingers over the buy button for much of them. Now I regret not snagging it!


Thanks! Yeah, it’s so understated and so well executed, and the price is icing on the cake. I have a feeling that I’ll be walking down San Martin lane for a little while.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Beechcreekgary




----------



## john_marston

Beechcreekgary said:


> View attachment 17038824
> 
> View attachment 17038825
> 
> View attachment 17038823


Nice! How you finding the SN006 quality? I'm still waiting on mine. Is it on an AliExpress nato strap?


----------



## Beechcreekgary

john_marston said:


> Nice! How you finding the SN006 quality? I'm still waiting on mine. Is it on an AliExpress nato strap?


The SN006 is very well made, it's a solid feeling robust watch. You're gonna like it. So far mine is running about -1 second/day. I have a 8 3/8" wrist and should have asked for a couple of extra bracelet links when I ordered it because it doesn't quite fit. I took it up with customer service and they're sending me a couple but I had to pay $10 for shipping. 
The NATO strap is from North Straps, they have a line that's 330mm long. It's their Vintage Bond for $16. 
I'm quite pleased with these San Martin watches. I got them both on the 11.11 sale and it was a few cents under $300 for the both of them.
I'm not a lume freak but the lume on both of these is very good.


----------



## beatcomber

Taking advantage of AliExpress' 11/11 sale, I scored a San Martin 6200 for just $173.37, a savings of over $50. It only took 11 days to travel from China to the eastern US, not bad!

Overall, the watch is superb, however resizing the bracelet was a huge PITA until I figured out some 'best practices' to unscrew the tiny, Loctite'd double-headed link screws. SM provides two teeny tiny jewel's screwdrivers, the idea being you use one driver to keep the left screw-head from turning while using the other driver to unscrew from the right side. I laid a multi-tool on its back and placing one side of the bracelet down onto the blade, and then vertically positioned a driver downward to unscrew it. My grip on the teeny tiny jewel's screwdriver didn't have enough torque, but fortunately I have a screwdriver set with a full-thickness handle and multiple tips, including a teeny tiny flathead. Once I figured all this out, unscrewing the tight screws was pretty quick and easy, but I was cursing the poor design for the entire hour I had been struggling with it!


----------



## mougino




----------



## nooski87

SN007 in the water


----------



## nēram

Budget Watch Lover said:


> Absolutely love Watchdives x San Martin SN004 Milsub.
> 
> Great watch.
> View attachment 17023440


I'm considering one of these. How does the case sit on your wrist? Do you find the case + bracelet combo comfortable?


----------



## Mototime

WD x San Martin SN004 Milsub arrived today, and I could not be happier with quality, value, and wearability (7" wrist). Fantastic!


----------



## Urse73




----------



## Fergfour

Haven't worn this in a while, forgot how nice it is. I see new models have been released now too, some with textured dial, some with GMT.


----------



## Jpuentes67




----------



## l'orologio

My GMT with the NH34:


----------



## DesertArt

San Martin Official Forum lives here now:









San Martin Watches Official Forum


San Martin Watches has a new Official Forum on WatchUSeek here: San Martin Watches Drop by and see what the folks at San Martin are up to, you won't be disappointed!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chascomm

DesertArt said:


> San Martin Official Forum lives here now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Martin Watches Official Forum
> 
> 
> San Martin Watches has a new Official Forum on WatchUSeek here: San Martin Watches Drop by and see what the folks at San Martin are up to, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


That’s a thread, not a forum.


----------



## DesertArt

Chascomm said:


> That’s a thread, not a forum.


OK! As you wish! But it appears to be the only remaining "BRAND forum" of sorts, for San Martin? San Martins seem to me to be much more than just clumped into "Chinese Mechanical Watches".

And, that thread TITLE is *"San Martin Watches Official Forum"*, so there's that, anyway.  Why not have it be the ongoing forum, moving forward... "in a sense"?

But my friend, it's no matter of great significance to me.  Life is good!


----------



## Chascomm

DesertArt said:


> OK! As you wish!
> 
> Of course, the thread TITLE is *"San Martin Watches Official Forum"*, so there's that, anyway.  Why not have it be a forum... "in a sense"?
> 
> But my friend, it's no matter to me, really. Not worthy of any argument.


Well I was simply confused. You seemed to be saying that the San Martin forum had been resurrected but you linked to a thread in Affordables that announces first the opening and later the closure of the San Martin forum and explaining that the content was moved here to Chinese Mechanicals.



> If you feel that San Martin must needs be completely erased from any presence here... that's your business, not my call. Nor my worry.


As I said, the content was shifted to this forum, including this thread. This thread started in the San Martin forum and here it is now in the Chinese Mechanicals forum.


----------



## DesertArt

Chascomm said:


> Well I was simply confused. You seemed to be saying that the San Martin forum had been resurrected but you linked to a thread in Affordables that announces first the opening and later the closure of the San Martin forum and explaining that the content was moved here to Chinese Mechanicals.
> 
> As I said, the content was shifted to this forum, including this thread. This thread started in the San Martin forum and here it is now in the Chinese Mechanicals forum.


You are right... the content has not been entirely removed from WUS. I was wrong in that. 

My thinking, though, is that a stand alone thread for San Martin watches, due to brand popularity, makes more sense than folding it into a generic Chinese Mechanical Watches forum. But I can see why that might make sense, and certainly have no right to say how things should be done here.


----------



## Toolmantexas

Picked up this stunner in 11/11 sale for $100 and change. So glad I did as it is a fantastic timepiece!


----------



## nooski87

San Martin SN007 macro shots


----------



## Toolmantexas

Jpuentes67 said:


> View attachment 17057263


What's the model number on that bad boy?


----------



## Jpuentes67

Toolmantexas said:


> What's the model number on that bad boy?


SN059 I believe.


----------



## beatcomber

Wearing my 6200 today. Now that it's run in for a while, it's become more accurate, averaging less than +5 sec/day. Not bad at all for $175 (purchased during the AliExpress11.11 sale).


----------



## countingseconds

Toolmantexas said:


> Picked up this stunner in 11/11 sale for $100 and change. So glad I did as it is a fantastic timepiece!
> 
> View attachment 17071694


Same here. I already have it on rubber strap and bought another one on bracelet because it is too good and the price too low. I customized their dials so they are not the same watch anymore. They're extremely well made.


----------



## Toolmantexas

countingseconds said:


> Same here. I already have it on rubber strap and bought another one on bracelet because it is too good and the price too low. I customized their dials so they are not the same watch anymore. They're extremely well made.


Put mine on a hook and loop strap. Love it and ordered a beads and rice bracelet for it also.

Great idea to pick up another, if comes up again will follow your lead lol.


----------



## nēram

After watching the San Marting jamboree from afar for a while, I've joined in. And I really do get what the fuss is about now. 

(San Martin x Watch Dives MilSub SN004 V2; wears so so well!)


----------



## jsinnard

SN047 arrived yesterday, very pleased with this watch.


----------



## Dudubjd

Donerix said:


> Just got this one as my new daily beater:
> View attachment 17021705
> 
> 
> The bracelet is very nice but I wanted the rubber strap look without ugly gaps. I call it my poor man's Pelagos 39. Yes it's not quite the real deal (weaker and less long lasting lume mainly) but it's holding up it's own next to his big brother from another mother:
> View attachment 17021707
> 
> 
> I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...



Amazing! Where you get this strap? I absolutely love it!


----------



## AtlasMaximus

I've been wanting the v2 since it was announced but after seeing v3, I knew I had to get it. Just delivered, size up, and ready to go.


----------



## cmiguelq

jsinnard said:


> SN047 arrived yesterday, very pleased with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 17084983
> 
> 
> View attachment 17084982
> 
> 
> View attachment 17084981


Its an old model but i Loved it, but normally never availabe at Eu wharehouse


----------



## jsinnard

cmiguelq said:


> Its an old model but i Loved it, but normally never availabe at Eu wharehouse


I thought the hexagon logo was the new version and the script San Martin logo was the old.


----------



## jsinnard

AtlasMaximus said:


> I've been wanting the v2 since it was announced but after seeing v3, I knew I had to get it. Just delivered, size up, and ready to go.
> View attachment 17107847


That is really nice!

Dammit, I really don't need another watch.....


----------



## AtlasMaximus

jsinnard said:


> That is really nice!
> 
> Dammit, I really don't need another watch.....


I said the same thing and I'm actually going to start posting some in the collection that I haven't been wearing. I was on the fence about the v2 but seeing how the v3 has a date, I knew I had to get one. The Black Friday sale helped too.


----------



## Chris Hughes

I’ve been wearing my new Vario 1918 Trench, alternating with my new-ish Borealis Sintra but I keep eyeing my beloved SanMariner and thinking it’s time to bust it out of the box for a bit:


----------



## davidinjackson

My








My first San Martin and my first Chinese “homage” watch. Arrived yesterday from Watchdives. I have to say that after some initial trouble with a few screws on bracelet I am very satisfied with look and feel of my newest watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beatcomber

Decided to go full-on 007.


----------



## ryan850

davidinjackson said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first San Martin and my first Chinese “homage” watch. Arrived yesterday from Watchdives. I have to say that after some initial trouble with a few screws on bracelet I am very satisfied with look and feel of my newest watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting enough, this is one of their unique designs and doesn't directly homage any specific watch. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## l'orologio

My good old Kanagawa


----------



## mougino

ryan850 said:


> Interesting enough, this is one of their unique designs and doesn't directly homage any specific watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Not sure if you're serious or not... If you are, I let you google Rolex Milsub 5517 😉


----------

